# The Infamous [M&M] [CLOSED]



## Voda Vosa (Aug 5, 2010)

General description:
Well, this will be a test adventure, mostly for me to get a good grasp on the rules and such, so expect a bit of everything, from combat to roleplay to skill challenges and puzzles. 
Rules to be used are Mutants and Masterminds 2e
When we have 4 or 5 characters we will start.

Game intro:
Heroes came in all types and forms. But all of them have something in common. They stick their noses in everyone's business. But that must end, you will end it. But you can't make it alone. Your ego has received enough beating from these heroes. You need help, help from the likes of you. You must ally with your fellow criminals to put an end to these self righteous idiots!

Game description:
Players will incarnate villains and criminals, and for their own reasons will gang up against the hated heroes! This world has elements of DC and Marvel fiction
so grab what you like, I'll do so picking the heroes.
Keep in mind I will use gore descriptions [Expect limbs and organs to fly in the air] and generally violence will be high, so keep your kids away from this game. Or not, it never affected me when I was a child .

Character creation rules:
Power level: 9
Sources: Please limit yourselves to the core rules, as they are the only ones I have. If there are additional rules you want to use, check with me first. 

Background notes: 
Each player must have been defeated previously by a hero of his choice. Two or more player characters might have been defeated by one particular hero, so he would likely be the first in their list. 


Your turn to submit concepts!


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 6, 2010)

Sounds very interesting. Are you using established Marvel / DC heroes, or should we create our nemesis, too?

Most likely building a shape shifting villain, like Ink or Clayface (or Plastic Man) 
(I love shapeshifters!)

Any restrictions regarding the background? (Known alien races, no mythic beings, ...)

Concept so far: The Grey

(roguish member of shapeshifting alien race that studies the earth population... including cows)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 6, 2010)

The heroes from marvel/DC are there, if you wish to create your nemesis, that's fine too. 
I was picturing the group sneaking into SHIELD and stealing a super secret weapon schematics, or trying to invade Mansion X, bating the hell out of Batman, searching a recently fallen asteroid in search for kriptonite. That will be up to you the players.
Background can be anything you want. You can be a vampire morphing into a swarm of bats or whatnot, an alien that mimics cows (killer cows of course), just remember you must be eeeeevil.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 6, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> The heroes from marvel/DC are there, if you wish to create your nemesis, that's fine too.
> I was picturing the group sneaking into SHIELD and stealing a super secret weapon schematics, or trying to invade Mansion X, bating the hell out of Batman, searching a recently fallen asteroid in search for kriptonite. That will be up to you the players.
> Background can be anything you want. You can be a vampire morphing into a swarm of bats or whatnot, an alien that mimics cows (killer cows of course), just remember you must be eeeeevil.




What about an alien hybrid from a skrull / white martian alliance? 
Beaten by Miss Martian and the Fantastic Four (she replaced the Human Torch in this issue ).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey, I said anything, so a half skrull is fine. As long as you use content from the core rulebook and the 135 pp, I'm happy. 

Strange, I thought this would produce more interest. I mean, I already counted with you xD and perhaps perrim and hero.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 6, 2010)

Wait a bit or PM them. I really like supers games. Just make the mini changes to your sheet for mine, it will start after I got word from knightemplar.


----------



## jkason (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm interested, but I just don't really have a concept yet...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 6, 2010)

No rush, take your time. You can always draw inspiration from DC or Marvel, even incarnate one particular already existing character, if it suits your fancy.


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 7, 2010)

I am interested. I've played in several M&M games over on the AtomicThinkTank site. I can have a concept for you on Sunday with stats and background to follow shortly.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 8, 2010)

Cool beans! Waiting to see your characters.


----------



## jkason (Aug 8, 2010)

It hit me that I had an old hero concept for a game that never got off the ground that, with some minor tweaking, could make a decent villain concept:

Shane Collins was a troubled young man. Prone to fits of anger, he couldn't hold down a job, and his penchant for graffiti didn't exactly endear him to the police. He squatted in a worn-down tenement, stuck in a hole and going nowhere. That's where he ran into Asim, an old homeless immigrant squatting in the same building. And for whatever reason, Shane found himself actually taking a shine to the withered old man. He gave the old man a share of the food he pilfered from the market, even managed to find some pain pills that helped ease his suffering when he broke into a local pharmacy. 

Asim was always gibbering nonsense, but since it meant Shane wasn't alone with his own thoughts, he didn't mind. Asim claimed that he was the last of The Order of Khonsu, dedicated to protecting Egypt and her people from those who would seek to subjugate her. Through his selflessness, Shane had shown Asim his good soul, the old man said, and to repay his kindness--and keep the light of Khonsu alive--one night he told him he had chosen Shane to bear Khonsu's mark. He opened his shirt to reveal a circle of heiroglyphs tattooed upon his chest, then before Shane could object, he grabbed the young man's hand and pulled it to touch the symbols.

Shane watched in amazement as the heiroglyphs travelled off of the old man and up his own arm, twisting into a spiral around his forearm before Asim's grip relaxed. Shakir pulled away, frightened by what he had witnessed, and realized only then that Asim had not just let go of Shakir, but of life itself. Finally, fully alone, Shakir despaired that he would never leave his hovel. He stared at the dirty, broken window and wished desperately that he could touch the brighter world on the other side.

And, with a jolt in his forearm and a rush of air, he was on the other side, out on the street thanks to the gift of a dying old man.

But Asim's gift didn't create the altruistic hero of the people the old man hoped for. Empowered for the first time in his life, Shane decided it was time to 'get what he had coming.' He robbed, he stole, he intimidated, and--true to his graffiti roots--he always marks the scene 'The Fist of Khonsu.'

Of course, leaving a calling card made it all the easier for Trapmaster to identify the new villains MO, and whatever magical gifts the former street punk had, he was no match for one of the most brilliant minds on the planet.

Then again, it's hard to keep a teleporter locked up...

*******

Basically a teleporter with some other ability enhancements. The earlier game was a lower PL, so not sure if I want to beef up those powers or add a couple of other abilities.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 8, 2010)

I already had bad luck getting a M&M character together, and I'm gearing up for school which has me on brain lock.  I'd play otherwise.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 8, 2010)

Gory details, huh ? Recently I had DM-ed Star Wars short game for villains too, players managed to brilliantly copy most of clichy villain tricks and inflict them up on the poor galaxy and Jedi Council. My guess is that Palpi was out of luck that our "mastermind" type had a grudge against him ... since Clone Wars would be less destructive than  what they started. 

Ups, I am slightly going off topic there. Thus I have a question to DM ! Could one play a werewolf ? Classic beast, once beaten to a pulp by one of the Heroes and put trough forced healing of his affliction. Hero happy about himself and about saving someone's life from the dread curse, went his own way. And our monster was left empty, broken and patient of psychiatric hospital for 20 long years. All he could afford was patience, and the old warden of the hospital have given him chance ... dying of heart attack. Einar knew that it was a stroke of luck since new chief warden was nice, liberal and scornful about "Dark Age" methods implemented by old generation. For someone who lived as long as our ex-werewolf appealing to the new warden's intelectual side was almost too easy. Showig off gentleman like manners and claiming almost complete amnesia about his pre-curing past he slowly, over the period of years earned woman's friendship and carefully watched the news about his "savior's" exploits. Step by step he sparked her interest in ancient Norse mythology and cultures swarming around the Baltic Sea around the 1000 Year. To his great suprise the lonely woman understood his craving for freedom a lot. With her help he learned about similiar mythology from other cultures, Viking Berserkers so similiar to the Wolf Brotherhood of his youth, Wotan Riders and Indian caste of Warriors many of whom were sworn to Destuctive Aspect of the Goddess Kali, Kali Durga. All those were said to be possessed by unnatural strenght and murderous insanity during battle. It reminded Einar of his old days, but even his failing health and life trickling trough his fingers as he were ageing into wreck of a human he was before wasn't enough to lit the flame that was snuffed out in his chest by the miracolous cure provided to Einar by magical hero. A student of White Sorcery. Admired for his humble ways and looked up to as a model person. Einar hated him ... and knew that it was silly, thus he asked his friend, the Warden of the Hospital to hypnotise him. Safely bound, just in case, Einar opened his heart for the first time in years. He spat all his hate towards the hero for locking him up there, all the while pretending to be under hypnosis, that he envied the young doctor her good health and ability to walk freely whenever she wished and how he feared dying a worthless death as an crippled old wreck that he was becoming. After that he was pretending that he didn't knew what overcame him and continued to chit-chat with the doctor like before the hypnotic session. Yet, she seemingly lost all the trust she had in him after seeing his uglier visage. Became colder and more distant with each passing day, and so Einar resigned himself to his meaningless fate he saw looming in his own dead eyes. It was time to seek alternatives ...

Thus, if allowed to join, I would like to start in a psychiatric ward and work out from there. How Einar would regain blessing of Fenrir ? How would he be freed ?

It would be very easy to be free. Comic Book Psychiatric Wards are notoriously easy to escape (Example: Arkham Asylum), villains treated there are having underlings/allies ready to rescue them over the smoldering ruins of the place. Killer Croc could break free and slaughter some personel. Etc.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 8, 2010)

I willpost my sheet tomorrow.



Herobizkit said:


> I already had bad luck getting a M&M character together, and I'm gearing up for school which has me on brain lock.  I'd play otherwise.




If you post an idea, I can try to do the mechanics for you.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 9, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> If you post an idea, I can try to do the mechanics for you.




Could I ask You for a similiar favor ? I'm trying to conceptualize it ... and it cames in all shapes and I can't decide on how to represent it properly in mechanics. Except flaws, Limited Diet: Humans, Berserker and Allergy to Runes( instead of typical silver).


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 9, 2010)

My concept is a female martial artist who is a CEO of a computer company as a secret identity. Nemesis is Batman when working as an assassin and Bruce Wayne when she is in her secret identity. Her company is a competitor of Wayne Enterprises. I'm tweaking the character and should have it ready Monday night or Tuesday at the latest. Thanks.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 9, 2010)

Rikandur Azebol said:


> Could I ask You for a similiar favor ? I'm trying to conceptualize it ... and it cames in all shapes and I can't decide on how to represent it properly in mechanics. Except flaws, Limited Diet: Humans, Berserker and Allergy to Runes( instead of typical silver).



Hm, we could just modify the Savage Man-Beast from the core book, if his normal form is un-powered.

Adding your supposed flaws, and some twists:


```
[FONT=Courier New]
Einar POWER LEVEL 9
STR DEX CON INT WIS CHA
+7   +4  +6  –2  +4  +1
24   19  22   6  18  12

TOUGHNESS FORTITUDE REFLEX WILL
  +8/+6*      +10     +10   +8
*Flat-footed

Skills: Acrobatics 10 (+14), Climb 8 (+15), Intimidate 12 (+13), Notice 10 (+14), Search 12 (+10), Sense Motive 8 (+12), Stealth 12 (+16)

Feats: Acrobatic Bluff, All-out Attack, Animal Empathy, Defensive Roll 2, Endurance, Evasion, Fearless, Improved Initiative, Improved Trip, Power Attack, Startle, Uncanny Dodge

Powers: Leaping 2, Strike 2 (Power Feats: Mighty), Super-Senses 5 (danger sense, darkvision, scent, ultra-hearing)

Combat:
Attack +9, Damage +9 (strike)
Defense +10, Initiative +8

Drawback: Involuntary Transformation (common, no resistance, –5)
Holding Back (uncommon, moderate, Berserker, –2 points) (this is from Hero High, I can provide the rules, if needed)
Limited Diet: Humans
Allergy to Runes[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]
Abilities 41 + Skills 18 (72 ranks) + Feats 13 + Powers 10 + Combat 38 + Saves 14 – Drawbacks 7 = 127 PP[/FONT]
```

The limited diet and the Allergy are both 'Weaknesses' (Corebook p. 127, please choose your intensities) and are not included in the above point totals.

I would add some regeneration with the remaining PP.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 9, 2010)

*Hybrid

PL:* 9 (135pp) 

*Abilities:* STR: 26 (+8) DEX: 16 (+3) CON: 20 (+5) INT: 10 (+0) WIS: 14 (+2) CHA: 14 (+2) 

*Skills:* Intimidate 8 (+10), Knowledge (Technology) 2 (+2), Language 2 (Skrull, Martian, English), Notice 4 (+6)

*Feats:*  Attack Focus (melee) 2, All-Out Attack, Power Attack, Startle

*Powers:*
Protection 4 (4 PP) (1 PP / rank)
Shapeshift 5 (Limited to humanoid forms -1 flaw) (35 PP) (7 PP / rank)
Super-Strength 2 (heavy load: ? tons) (4 PP) (2 PP / rank)
Common Shapeshift Traits: Additional Limbs, Defense/Toughness trade-off, Flight (wings), Strike (Mighty, claws or spurs, with attack bonus trade-off), Super-Strength (muscle growth)

*Combat:* Attack +10 (melee) +8 (ranged), Grapple +18, Damage +8 (unarmed), Defense +9, Knockback –4, Initiative +3

*Saves:* Toughness +9 , Fortitude +8, Reflex +6, Will +5

*Abilities 40+ Skills 4 (16 ranks) + Feats 5 + Powers 43 + Combat 34 + Saves 9 = Total 135

*Some years ago, the skrull empire was able to acquire the corpse of a white martian. Having seen the vast powers of the martian races, they used the genetics on a new super-skrull experiment.
The experiment was considered a failure. Neither was the power level of the creature near the Super- or Power-Skrull, nor the vast variety of powers. It inherited only a limited shapeshifting ability form both it's parent races (limited to humanoid forms) and no mars vision, or their vast psionic powers.
They threw it into an incineration chamber to kill it and dumped the rest into the earths atmosphere.

... but the specimen was hardier than they thought and it also lacked the martian vulnerability to fire. First adapting a fire proofed coating and then gliding wings, it survived, looking like a pure breed white martian with skrull-like green skin.

He came to call himself Hybrid and battled a variety of superheroes on earth, in his quest for power...


----------



## jkason (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's my first pass:

*FIST OF KHONSU*

[sblock=Basic Info]
*Concept*: Teleporting sabateur
*Occupation*: Fugitive / thief
*Real Name*: Shane Collins
*Legal Status*: Citizen of the US, currently wanted for criminal activities
*Identity*: Secret 
*Place of Birth*: Gotham City
*Marital Status*: Single
*Living Relatives*: None known
*Height:* 6 ft.
*Weight:* 195 lbs
*Eyes:* Brown
*Hair:* Black[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]Shane Collins was a troubled young man. Prone to fits of anger, he couldn't hold down a job, and his penchant for graffiti didn't exactly endear him to the police. He squatted in a worn-down tenement, stuck in a hole and going nowhere. That's where he ran into Asim, an old homeless immigrant squatting in the same building. And for whatever reason, Shane found himself actually taking a shine to the withered old man. He gave the old man a share of the food he pilfered from the market, even managed to find some pain pills that helped ease his suffering when he broke into a local pharmacy.

Asim was always gibbering nonsense, but since it meant Shane wasn't alone with his own thoughts, he didn't mind. Asim claimed that he was the last of The Order of Khonsu, dedicated to protecting Egypt and her people from those who would seek to subjugate her. Through his selflessness, Shane had shown Asim his good soul, the old man said, and to repay his kindness--and keep the light of Khonsu alive--one night he told him he had chosen Shane to bear Khonsu's mark. He opened his shirt to reveal a circle of heiroglyphs tattooed upon his chest, then before Shane could object, he grabbed the young man's hand and pulled it to touch the symbols.

Shane watched in amazement as the heiroglyphs travelled off of the old man and up his own arm, twisting into a spiral around his forearm before Asim's grip relaxed. Shakir pulled away, frightened by what he had witnessed, and realized only then that Asim had not just let go of Shakir, but of life itself. Finally, fully alone, Shakir despaired that he would never leave his hovel. He stared at the dirty, broken window and wished desperately that he could touch the brighter world on the other side.

And, with a jolt in his forearm and a rush of air, he was on the other side, out on the street thanks to the gift of a dying old man.

But Asim's gift didn't create the altruistic hero of the people the old man hoped for. Empowered for the first time in his life, Shane decided it was time to 'get what he had coming.' He robbed, he stole, he intimidated, and--true to his graffiti roots--he always marks the scene 'The Fist of Khonsu.'

Of course, leaving a calling card made it all the easier for Trapmaster to identify the new villains MO, and whatever magical gifts the former street punk had, he was no match for one of the most brilliant minds on the planet.

Then again, it's hard to keep a teleporter locked up...[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]

*STR* 12 (+1); *DEX* 16 (+3); *CON* 14 (+2);  *INT* 12 (+1); *WIS* 12 (+1); *CHA* 16 (+3)

*TOU* +8/+2*; *FORT* +8; *REF* +9**; *WILL* +7; *INIT* +7; *KNOCKBACK* -1

* Without leather jacket and tactical vest
** Evasion 2: 1/2 dmg on fail, none on success

*MELEE* +3; *RANGE* +3; *GRAPPLE* +6; *DAMAGE** +1 Unarmed,  +2 Hold-out pistol, +5 Bolos, +9 Strike; *DEFENSE* 16

* Sneak Attack (+5)

*Skills:* Acrobatics 5 (+8), Bluff 5 (+8), Cimb 4 (+5), Disable Device 8 (+9), Disguise 5 (+8**), Escape Artist 5 (+8), Indimidate 5 (+8); Know: Streetwise 3 (+4), Know: all others 0 (+1, Eidetic Memory), Language 1 (Egyptian Heiroglyphs), Notice 4 (+5), Sense Motive 5 (+6), Sleight of Hand 5 (+8), Stealth 5 (+8), Equipment 4 (20 ep)

** Quick Change 2: Disguise as move action

*Feats:* Accurate Attack, Defensive Attack, Defensive Roll 2, Diehard, Distract (Bluff), Dodge Focus 2, Eidetic Memory, Evasion 2, Grappling Finesse, Hide in Plain Sight, Improved Initiative 1, Improvised Tools, Instant Up, Quick Change 2, Redirect, Set-Up, Sneak Attack 4, Uncanny Dodge (Auditory) 1, 

*Powers/Devices:*

_*Khonsu's Blessing / Khonsu's Wrath:* Shane can channel the power of the Mark of Khonsu to his temporary benefit. Alternately, he can channel that same power into a powerful blow against his enemies._
* Boost 6 (any ability, one at a time) (_Flaw:_ Personal Only[-1/0], _Extra:_Total Fade [+1])(_Alternate Power:_ Linked: Strike 9/Stun 4)

_*Night's Path:* The supernatural powers of the Mark allow him to instantly transport himself across short distances at will, creating an area of darkness as he does so._
* Night's Path: Linked: Teleport 4 (_Feats_: Change Velocity, Progression Mass (250 lbs)) / Darkness Control 2 (Flaw: Range touch)

_*Eyes of the Moon God*: The mark has given Shane the ability to see through darkness. _
* Eyes of the Moon God: Super-senses 2 (Darkvision)

*Equipment:* Binoculars, Caltrops, Camo Clothing (Urban), Gas Mask, Bolos, Hold-out pistol, Leather jacket, Tactical Vest

Abilities 22 + Skills 17 + Feats 30 + Powers 34 + Combat 14 + Saves 18 = 135[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 9, 2010)

jkason said:


> Here's my first pass:
> 
> *FIST OF KHONSU*
> 
> ...




Nice character, I think any of us would end like Shane if we would get some sort of power. At least I would =P 
Like the Egyptian mythology mix. I think I'll be able to mix some with Einar's mythos.




Rikandur Azebol said:


> Gory details, huh ? Recently I had DM-ed Star Wars short game for villains too, players managed to brilliantly copy most of clichy villain tricks and inflict them up on the poor galaxy and Jedi Council. My guess is that Palpi was out of luck that our "mastermind" type had a grudge against him ... since Clone Wars would be less destructive than  what they started.
> 
> Ups, I am slightly going off topic there. Thus I have a question to DM ! Could one play a werewolf ? Classic beast, once beaten to a pulp by one of the Heroes and put trough forced healing of his affliction. Hero happy about himself and about saving someone's life from the dread curse, went his own way. And our monster was left empty, broken and patient of psychiatric hospital for 20 long years. All he could afford was patience, and the old warden of the hospital have given him chance ... dying of heart attack. Einar knew that it was a stroke of luck since new chief warden was nice, liberal and scornful about "Dark Age" methods implemented by old generation. For someone who lived as long as our ex-werewolf appealing to the new warden's intelectual side was almost too easy. Showig off gentleman like manners and claiming almost complete amnesia about his pre-curing past he slowly, over the period of years earned woman's friendship and carefully watched the news about his "savior's" exploits. Step by step he sparked her interest in ancient Norse mythology and cultures swarming around the Baltic Sea around the 1000 Year. To his great suprise the lonely woman understood his craving for freedom a lot. With her help he learned about similiar mythology from other cultures, Viking Berserkers so similiar to the Wolf Brotherhood of his youth, Wotan Riders and Indian caste of Warriors many of whom were sworn to Destuctive Aspect of the Goddess Kali, Kali Durga. All those were said to be possessed by unnatural strenght and murderous insanity during battle. It reminded Einar of his old days, but even his failing health and life trickling trough his fingers as he were ageing into wreck of a human he was before wasn't enough to lit the flame that was snuffed out in his chest by the miracolous cure provided to Einar by magical hero. A student of White Sorcery. Admired for his humble ways and looked up to as a model person. Einar hated him ... and knew that it was silly, thus he asked his friend, the Warden of the Hospital to hypnotise him. Safely bound, just in case, Einar opened his heart for the first time in years. He spat all his hate towards the hero for locking him up there, all the while pretending to be under hypnosis, that he envied the young doctor her good health and ability to walk freely whenever she wished and how he feared dying a worthless death as an crippled old wreck that he was becoming. After that he was pretending that he didn't knew what overcame him and continued to chit-chat with the doctor like before the hypnotic session. Yet, she seemingly lost all the trust she had in him after seeing his uglier visage. Became colder and more distant with each passing day, and so Einar resigned himself to his meaningless fate he saw looming in his own dead eyes. It was time to seek alternatives ...
> 
> ...




You are of course allowed to join, and the starting point you suggest is quite interesting, let me tell you that. I would think he will have now much more mental skills than actual savage powers. See below:



Walking Dad said:


> Hm, we could just modify the Savage Man-Beast from the core book, if his normal form is un-powered.
> 
> Adding your supposed flaws, and some twists:
> 
> ...




Note that while he "was" a werewolf, he might need to have a diffrent build, since he can't just burst out for a reason. He should have limited powers and deteriorated physical abilities, while all those years scheming his way out might have increased his mental stats. I have already planned something out for him, so perhaps, if you are designing something for him, think skill heavy, feats, but little "to hit" powers. Afterwards he'll have to remake his sheet. But shh, don't tell him!



Walking Dad said:


> *Hybrid
> 
> PL:* 9 (135pp)
> 
> ...




A half breed, possible wishing to take revenge on both skrulls and earth heroes! Few friends for this one. 


Good Characters! Or should I say, Evil Characters! I think we could already start after the character submission and revision is done, after I return home.
Good work everybody.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 9, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> ...
> 
> Note that while he "was" a werewolf, he might need to have a diffrent build, since he can't just burst out for a reason. He should have limited powers and deteriorated physical abilities, while all those years scheming his way out might have increased his mental stats. I have already planned something out for him, so perhaps, if you are designing something for him, think skill heavy, feats, but little "to hit" powers. Afterwards he'll have to remake his sheet. But shh, don't tell him!
> 
> ...




I was thinking that is his not-transformed side . What PL/PP would you allow to still let it count as a drawback?


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 10, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Hm, we could just modify the Savage Man-Beast from the core book, if his normal form is un-powered.
> 
> Adding your supposed flaws, and some twists:
> 
> ...




Hello Walking Dad, and Voda Vosa ! Thank You both for wonderful insights and words of praise. 

Walking Dad, I see we both agree on the agression and stuff. Unfortunately poor Einar is having huge problems with his muscles now ... he is aging, ad not in a preety way too. Being fed with garbage foods does it to a person. But thanks to Your priceless help I was able to crystallize something out of my ideas. 

Voda Vosa requires Einar to not have powers and it is essential for my guy to be a wreck at first ... okay, we can work around that limit. Imagine the possibilities to prey on victim's humane side ! 
(Och, please I;m just old man ... please, don't beat me. *backstabing several years later* ^^)
Och, and if any Player would be willing to play Evil Magician/Mad Scientist ready to curse/mutate someone ... *hint*, *hint*. 

Saying so, I am forced to take away all those preety powers Walking Dad gifted Einar with. Even if ripping people in half with Strike is fun.

First off, I really like statistics You provided my Northern Pirate with. Not the brightest apple in the sack, but charming in his gruffy way and quite insightful. Low Intelect could be the beggining of some sort of age-induced dementia, or he is simply slow thinker. Str 24, Dex 19, Con 22 ... I would love to keep them so high ... but no dice, he is wreck, thus I would impair his Str the most, 12 tops ... since he is thick-boned but hadn't held in hands anything heavier than books for a long time. He is slow now, so Dex 10 will be reasonable, and since he feels sickly I would give him between 8 - 10 Con.

His feats are cool, but as You mentioned regeneration thingy ... perhaps this feat Rapid Healing should be there, or not. I'm undecided again.
I would add "Jack of All Trades" feat. After all, first  he is 1000 years old pirate. Second, he gained some academic skills in recent 20 years.

How to represent it ? Profession:Sailor (So he can drive/maintain boats), Craft: Traps (Hunters can make them, right ?), Survival (So he can track and hunt), Knowledge Mythology, History, Shapeshifters, Psychology, Asymetric Warfare, Norse Religion and Runic Magic), Bluff seems mandatory here as well as some untrained Diplomacy attempts.

I thought a bit about the Magical Werewolf ... according to legends, Norse shapeshifters were immune to all but runic weapons. Thus as for werewolfish powers I would go for very limited shapeshift. Wolfman, preferably an ugly monster like from the latest "Werewolf" movie. Insane strenght/dexterity and con boost linked with it and bite attack in changed form. No elegant claws means that ripping people apart goes a lot messier than usual.

Regeneration thingy ... I would replace it with Invurnerability thingy, so nearly nothing could harm him and perhaps Runic damage would heal as slow as normal human being ?

Nah that were just my musings. DM, could my Einar be simply "crippled" ? I will try to make sense, mechanics wise, with Walking Dad's very sought after help from my hazy musings. As far as I remember I'm not forced to spend all PP's during Character creation, am I ?

Good night and here is last thoght, since our PC's are villains ... how You envision their mutual ties and/or eventual cooperation ? You know, villains need real reasons to cooperate (unlike heroes). For example, Einar tends to eat people. He believes in a warrior's code of the viking people ... but is also practical man when it comes to details. 

So, for example our Fist of Khonsu ... how would Your guy meet with Einar, if at all ? Or our Krull-Martian ... etc.  After sleeping I might try to write some proposals for this, if anyone doesn't mind.

P.S. DM ... hope that You are ready for one vicious old psychopath, too ! I can't wait for presents You prepared for my Einar !


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 10, 2010)

Good. I might give you some ideas to work on with the character later, for your consideration. 

About the villians cooperation, I think that as all the bad guys alliances, it would be a matter of a greater goal to be accomplished if they work together. That's why backgrounds are so important, and in my line of thought, I think the others will meet first, and leave the old sea dog for later, as one of the first group missions. 

More to come tomorrow.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 10, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> If you post an idea, I can try to do the mechanics for you.



You did a great job on my other character... I guess I was just frustrated with not understanding how everything related to everything else.  I've also been thinking the concept deserves a chance to play out.

I'll comment in your other thread.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2010)

Rikandur Azebol said:


> Hello Walking Dad, and Voda Vosa ! Thank You both for wonderful insights and words of praise.
> 
> Walking Dad, I see we both agree on the agression and stuff. Unfortunately poor Einar is having huge problems with his muscles now ... he is aging, ad not in a preety way too. Being fed with garbage foods does it to a person. But thanks to Your priceless help I was able to crystallize something out of my ideas.
> 
> ...






Walking Dad said:


> I was thinking that is his not-transformed side . What PL/PP would you allow to still let it count as a drawback?




As I said, you could keep the above stats, if he is ever able to change again. And those stats have no meaning for the human form. It could easily have Int 18 and Con 8. For a weaker magician less PL form, I would suggest the ritualist feat.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 10, 2010)

Well, well. Look what's going on here.  

I have been busy and wouldn't have even seen this at all if I hadn't been looking (unsuccessfully I might add) for WD's IC thread for Gotham Squires.

Honestly, I have enough games at the moment.  Particularly with a few pending in the start up process.  I would prefer to post more frequently in my active games, but sadly I am always waiting on others.


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 11, 2010)

Here is the background for my character. I'm still tweaking the stats a bit but I should have those posted Wednesday evening.

[sblock=Background]
Haruko Okamoto aka Lady Grey  
Age: 27  Height: 5’ 7”  Weight: 127lbs   Eyes: Green  Hair: Black

Harukoi is the daughter of Kisho and Midori Okamoto. Kisho is the owner and CEO of Okamoto Industries, a multinational company with interests in chemicals, technology, genetics, cancer research, and much more. Haruko has a Master’s degree in chemistry and is currently in charge of a special project in the chemicals division of the company located in Gotham City. This project involves the creation of a super soldier serum for the US Military and secret government agencies. One of their main competitors for this project is Wayne Enterprises. 

Haruko’s team did create a super serum but it wasn’t entirely effective. It gave the recipient random abilities for a limited period of time. The abilities varied from one person to another but in tests, each person received the same abilities whenever they were given the serum. The military was unimpressed by the lack of progress and has threatened to terminate funding for the project.  The teams continued their work on the serum and were able to lengthen the duration each person retained their new abilities but were unsuccessful in being able to eliminate the randomness of the abilities received. 

Weeks passed and a new version of the serum was developed. Problems arose when test subjects became mentally unstable and violent. The government pulled funding for the project and announced they were giving additional funding to Wayne Enterprises. Haruko was enraged at the turn of events. Desperate to prove the military was wrong, she tweaked the formula and tested it on herself. While the mental instability was significantly reduced, it was still there. Haruko became filled with vengeance towards her perceived enemy, Wayne Enterprises. 

Donning a dark grey ninja style costume and wielding an ancestral sword, she went out at night and began disrupting shipments of Wayne Enterprises. The abilities she gains after using the serum allow her to withstand attacks, leap great distances, display amazing dexterity, recover from injury quicker than normal, and change her appearance to disguise her identity. As Lady Grey, she had been successful in disrupting the shipments of Wayne Enterprises until one evening the Batman showed up. The two fought for several minutes before Lady grey was able to escape. They have met a few times since then during their nocturnal activities with Batman victorious in every encounter. In their final encounter, Batman captured Lady Grey and turned her over to the Gotham City police. When Haruko didn’t return before the predetermined time, her personal assistant Miko Tanaka went to the police headquarters and filed a missing persons report. While there, she noticed her employer locked up in a cell. With Miko’s help, Haruko escaped from jail and laid low for a few weeks. 

Haruko has an intense hatred for both Batman and Wayne Enterprises, not realizing that the two are connected.   

[/sblock]


[sblock=Lady Grey sheet]

Lady Grey
PL 9/135PP

Abilities: STR: 10 (+0);  DEX: 14/24 (+7);  CON: 12 (+1); 
             INT: 16 (+3);  WIS: 10 (+0);  CHA: 14 (+2)

Saves: Toughness: 9 (+1 abilities, +5 powers, +2 equipment, +1 feat);  Fort: 7 (6pp);  Reflex: 11 (4pp);  Will: 5 (5pp)

Combat: Attack +6 (12pp);  Melee +7;  Ranged +6;  Grapple +14;  Defense +9 (6 ranks + 3 from feat= 12pp);  Knockback -3;  Initiative +11

Skills:  (ranks) Total of 100 ranks = 25PP
Acrobatics 11 (4)
Climb 4 (4)
Computers 5 (2)
Diplomacy 4 (2)
Disguise 14 (2) (+10 from Morph)
Drive 9 (2)
Escape Artist 11 (4)
Gather Information 4 (2)
Intimidate 8 (6)
Knowledge:
Behavioral Sciences 5 (2)
Business 5 (2)
Civics 5 (2)
Current Events 7 (4)
History 5 (2)
Life Sciences 9 (6)
Physical Sciences 11 (8)
Popular Culture 7 (4)
Streetwise 7 (4)
Technology 7 (4)
Language 2 (English, Chinese) Native language is Japanese
Medicine 2 (2)
Notice 8 (8)
Profession: Scientist 6 (6)
Search 7 (4)
Sense Motive 8 (8)
Stealth 11 (4)

Powers:
Enhanced Dexterity 10; 
(Includes enhanced feats Dodge Focus 3, Elusive Target, Evasion, Instant Up, Quick Change, Quick Draw) total = 18pp
Morph 2 (single appearance) =2pp
Protection 5; (includes enhanced feats Endurance, Rage) =7pp
Regeneration 6 =6pp
(Includes: Ability Damage; Recovery Rate-Bruised, Disabled, Injured, Staggered, and Unconscious)
Speed 2 (Alt powers: Leaping 2, Slow Fall) =4pp
Super senses: Low Light Vision and Ultravision =2pp

Feats:
 Attack Focus (Melee), Attack Specialization (Sword), Connected, Defensive Roll, Fighting Style (Sword-fighting, consists of 7 feats: Accurate Attack, Defensive Attack, Improved Block, Improved Disarm, Improved Initiative, Power Attack, and Taunt)), Grappling Finesse, Improved Sunder, Jack of All Trades, Sneak Attack, Equipment 5

Drawbacks: Normal Identity, powerless unless special serum is ingested. Serum wears off after 12 hours. 
Drawback is Major and Common (-4PP)

Equipment: Cell Phone, Commlink, Laptop Computer, Medkit (basic), Quarterstaff, Sword, Undercover Shirt (+2 Toughness), Motorcycle.

Total PP Spent= Abilities 16+ Saves 15+ Combat 24+ Skills 25+ Powers 39+ Feats 20+ Drawbacks -4 = 135PP

Complications: Hatred of Bruce Wayne and Wayne Enterprises, Secret Identity, Temper

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 11, 2010)

Great. I'll retunr home for the weekend, so I'll have more time to post and review the characters/read the backgrounds.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 11, 2010)

Excellent Ninja, Graybeard ! I envy how concrete and easy to read Your character's backstory is. Have she drug that causes frenzy ? 

Thank You for all suggestions and help, VV and WD.

Walking Dad, I very much like Your take on the berserker type. But I'll change the powers around a bit. On more wolf-like for Super-Senses and the rest to more berserker type. Thanks again for help.

Voda Vosa, my old sea dog ... could he use some lesser Runic Magic ? Like WD suggested ? I imagine it as ritualistic use of Gadgets Power.

Also, I want to play-around with Shapeshift power a bit to represent the eventual were-transformation and present it to Your judgment later.

I intend to straighten out the backstory too, as I read it again, it is bit too confusing and should be presented in style similiar to Graybeard's.

Will post modified stuff tomorrow.


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 12, 2010)

I posted the character sheet for Lady Grey.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 12, 2010)

Rikandur Azebol said:


> ...
> 
> Also, I want to play-around with Shapeshift power a bit to represent the eventual were-transformation and present it to Your judgment later.
> 
> ...




Shapeshift makes only sense if you want many (each time at least slightly) different forms. One or more forms would be a container (like the alternate form power in the core book) with the other forms as alternate powers. You can always stunt another form with extra effort.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 12, 2010)

Indeed, I think that limited shapeshifting going along the werewolf theme would be nice. Imagine Einar changing his ears to hear better ... or insides of his nose to smell this woman's mood etc. 

Basically I planned to make it near-indestructible, unless runed, very powerful wolf-headed berserker. With some fine drawbacks to change Power around a bit. And of course, Einar will most likely try to obtain Runes to fight the witch that "cured" him and repay her.

But yes, this shall be thing of the past. Here is what I amounted from Einar ... and hopefully I didn't made some major mistakes.

[sblock=Remade Background]
Einar the Slow aka John Doe (Currently)  
Age: ~1047  Height: 6’ 7”  Weight: 227lbs   Eyes: Green with Yellow Sparkles  Hair: Hay Blonde 

 For the last thousand of years life was good for Einar, he was member of elite berserker lodge, Brotherhood of the Fenris, warriors who fell against him fed him with their lives and braves challenging him met deserved deaths. His itchy feet moved him across the oceans and he lived a hundred of legends spoken among many people. All was well until he accepted duel challenge from some cheeky young witch ! Babbling nonsense about the curse and helping him, she cast some vile magic that stole Einar's battle spirit ! No longer able to became berserker he went temporarily insane. But Einar come back even from the depths of madness. Einar's soul longed for freedom ... from the Psychiatric Ward, from his curse ... and if it is what fate brings, a warrior's death !

For that goal, Einar bid his time and waited long 20 years. He was learning new things along the way, hammering knowledge of runes trough his thick skull. And many other things, like talking nice to warden of the Psychiatric Ward ... a lonely woman going by the name Aleen Wickydottir. Or Stevenson, wich is absurd since she is woman, aren't she ? He also observed his ... savior, now a powerful witch and a member of some White Council. He knew his time is shortening, unless he does something soon he'll die of old age and end up in Hel's kingdom. And that certainly wasn't warrior's fate.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Einar's sheet]
Einar Grimbolson
POWER LEVEL 9
STR DEX CON INT WIS CHA
+2   +2  +0  –2  +5  +2
14   15  10   6  20  15


TOUGHNESS FORTITUDE REFLEX WILL
  +2/+0*      +9     +10   +11
*Flat-footed

Skills(All at 9 ranks): Acrobatics, Climb, Intimidate, Notice, Search, Sense Motive, Stealth, Animal Ken, Profession: Sailor, Bluff, Knowledge: ( Mythology, Arcane, History, Warfare, Psychology), Survival, Craft: ( Blacksmith, Weaponsmith), Streetwise, Languages: (English, Mandarin, Vulgar Japanese, German, Russian, Spanish, Zulu, Egyptian Arabic, Norway) Native language is an archaic dialect of Norway (some linguists could understand it, probably);

Feats: Acrobatic Bluff, All-out Attack, Animal Empathy, Defensive Roll 2, Endurance, Evasion, Fearless, Improved Initiative, Improved Trip, Power Attack, Startle, Uncanny Dodge, Jack of All Trades, Ritualist;

Powers: Super-Senses 5 (danger sense, scent, ultra-hearing)

Combat:
Attack +9 All, Damage +2 
Defense +9 All, Initiative +5

Drawback: Involuntary Transformation (common, no resistance, –5)
Holding Back (uncommon, moderate, Berserker, –2) 
Addiction: Human Flesh (Mild -1)
Weakness: Runes (Absolute -5)

Abilities 20 + Skills 45 (180 ranks) + Feats 15 + Powers 5 + Combat 36 + Saves 27 – Drawbacks 13 = 135 PP 

[/sblock]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 16, 2010)

Guys ? Is anyone home ? L'bump of concern.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm still here.

Regarding your sheet: Your PL is only 6.5.

What is the thing you turn unvoluntary in? The werewolf? Normally you have one campaign level character and a lower PL form, but this depends on the DM.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 16, 2010)

Fear not my dear players, I'm in the process of reviewing characters and backgrounds!


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 17, 2010)

Glad to hear it.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 17, 2010)

Huh ? I thought that I used up all PP's as per the rules ... or I should reduce things to PL 6 ? 

Nah, and I liked the idea that Einar picked some languages along the way.

What made Einar werewolf first ? It was elite berserker lodge in Norway, he drank from the skull cup and viola.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 17, 2010)

Your PL is determined by:
your highest (attack bonus + damage) / 2

and

your (defense + toughness) / 2


There are also some Pl limits on skills and abilities.

The 15 PP / PL are a guideline, not the way you determine PL.

I hope I'm helpful and not sound snarky.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 17, 2010)

Huh ? I thought that I used up all PP's as per the rules ... or I should reduce things to PL 6 ? 

Nah, and I liked the idea that Einar picked some languages along the way.

What made Einar werewolf first ? It was elite berserker lodge in Norway, he drank from the skull cup and viola.  Blessing of Odin was his. Unfortunately he was "merely" wolf-skin, but with patience and little bit of runic magic he aped after the Alpha's rituals he managed to contact the Fenris. Or so he thought. The "Fenris" taught him some naugty runes that let him became more savage. And unlike his brothers he wasn't ageing and healed as fast as the most powerful among berserkers, the bear-shifters. (By that I mean he healed like PC's or anime characters.  )

And since the practices he indulged in were dangerous and warping ones ... today they would be called black magic. For Einar it was little differnece, he alvays believed only in eyewitnessed stuff. For thousand of years Einar had his nice life, until he met the "sorceress" who broke his magic and he lost his ability to transform or enrage. Not to mention that it now is endangering him with dying of old age, a thing unthinkable for berserker.

EDIT: Nah, thanks for explaination, Walkind Dad. So ... to increase Einar's PL I should take him some feats like ... Toughness ?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 17, 2010)

Or you declare his human form his 'drawback' shape. Same PP, but lower PL.

Or you could buy the equipment feat for armor and /or weapons. You have to discuss this with VV.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 18, 2010)

I had a car accident, I'll post tomorrow probably.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> I had a car accident, I'll post tomorrow probably.



, I hope you are all right and nobody got hurt.


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 19, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> I had a car accident, I'll post tomorrow probably.




No problem. I totaled my car a year and a half ago. As long as you are not injured, that's what is important.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm fine, thanks for the good thoughts, I only have one hand full of cuts and a purple nose, caused by a flying thing inside the car that hit me in the face! Lucky me I can live to tale the tale.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 19, 2010)

Lady Gray:
Background: Great! Nice and fluid to read, I enjoyed it.
Abilities: Fine
Saves, Combat and powers: Note the comment below.
Skills: Fine
Feats: You accounted 20 PP, but you have 16 normal feats, and 5 equipment feats, so thats 21 pp.


Hybrid:
Background: Good, but I'll like you to develope if you like, some conflic with a particular hero, and specifically why is your guy a bad guy.
Stats: I'll like a resume of your spent points, etc, I must say that you have far more experience in this, but I'll like to be able to review your character non the less, see the comments for everyone below.

Fist of Khonsu:
Background: Already read it and commented before.
Abilities: Fine
Saves, Combat and powers: Note the comment below.
Skills: You mention you have spent 17 pp while I count 16
Feats: You accounted 30 PP but I count only 25, Am I not seeing something?

Einar
Background: I have already commented about your background.

I think your lower pp points should be the character you start with, and go on and make a more powerfull character of PL 9, that shape will be able to shift from wolf and human, with the Morph power, not loosing his abilities. 


All:


Please note the pp cost for each rank of your powers and the number of ranks foe ease in review. Also supply AP and extras and their costs in the power section.
On your combat section state how many PP you spent on attack, defense and on saves too, and where do the bonuses come from (ie from feats, powers, devices, equipment, or raw bonus from pp buy)


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 19, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Lady Gray:
> Background: Great! Nice and fluid to read, I enjoyed it.
> Abilities: Fine
> Saves, Combat and powers: Note the comment below.
> ...




I created the character in Hero Lab. I'll double check the feats and let you know. I may have added in a feat or something that I had intended to delete during one of my many tweakings of the character.


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 19, 2010)

Voda  Vosa,

I went in and edited the character sheet to make it easier to understand. I checked my copy in Hero Lab and the feat Fighting Style-Sword Fighting is comprised of 7 different feats. I clarified that in the edited sheet. I also added in PP costs for individual saves, powers, and combat stats to make it easier for you to see where there were spent. Let me know if you have any more questions. Thanks.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 19, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> ...
> 
> Hybrid:
> Background: Good, but I'll like you to develope if you like, some conflic with a particular hero, and specifically why is your guy a bad guy.
> ...






Walking Dad said:


> What about an alien hybrid from a skrull / white martian alliance?
> Beaten by Miss Martian and the Fantastic Four (she replaced the Human Torch in this issue ).



I forgot to mention the above in the background section. For being evil, it is because of hatred against anyone, partly because of hurt feeling (tried to be 'aborted', and partly because of vestigial racial memories of his white martian part and their code of conduct. There is a particular hate between him and Miss Martian, because she is a pure strain white martian. He act out of jealousy and she because he is worsening the already bad martian reputation.

I will add PP cost to my above sheet.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/5274727-post18.html


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 20, 2010)

So, this game has three players so far with VV as GM?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2010)

Four players.

Characters:

Lady Gray
Einar
Hybrid
Fist of Khonsu


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 20, 2010)

Want to join Hero?

I'll review the characters again soon.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 20, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> I think your lower pp points should be the character you start with, and go on and make a more powerfull character of PL 9, that shape will be able to shift from wolf and human, with the Morph power, not loosing his abilities.




Aye, aye cap'n. Will make the stuff as You ordered.



Voda Vosa said:


> Please note the pp cost for each rank of your powers and the number of ranks foe ease in review. Also supply AP and extras and their costs in the power section.
> On your combat section state how many PP you spent on attack, defense and on saves too, and where do the bonuses come from (ie from feats, powers, devices, equipment, or raw bonus from pp buy)




Noted.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 21, 2010)

Ya know, after my headache with Walking Dad's monster... I sure do!

I'm working overnights for the next 4 nights... I can only imagine what I will think of.   I'm open to suggestions as well, something that would complement the merry band o' Evil.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Well, something in the lines of a mastermind would be ok. 
We currently have a stealthy asassin, a teleporter with some martial arts, a sort of Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde werewolf, and an alien invader.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 21, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> I'm working overnights for the next 4 nights... I can only imagine what I will think of.




Something astounding ?



Herobizkit said:


> I'm open to suggestions as well, something that would complement the merry band o' Evil.




And what style of play do You like ? VV said that this will be diverse challenge. Fight, plot, etc so he could grasp the rules better.

Truth is that Your only limits is PL set at 9 and fact that Your lil' villain should hold grudge against some hero. For example my Einar have bit of bad blood with unspecified magic using woman (So DM could have easier time and fit the Magic Woman to his adventure) and team's Ninja have grudge against the Batman. And Wayne Enterprises.

As for the character concept. I started with werewolf and evolved into near-immortal viking berserker dealing in norse equivalent of black magic to supplement his unnartual longevity. I believe that saying that he have eat people to rejunevate himself and power up his magic is enough to brand him as bad guy.

[sblock="New Base Stats"]
Einar Grimbolson the Slow
POWER LEVEL 9

STR 10 DEX 10 CON 10 INT 6 WIS 20 CHA 15 

TOUGHNESS +6/+0 flat-footed
FORTITUDE  +9
REFLEX +9
WILL +9

Skills (All at 9 ranks, -36 PP): Climb, Intimidate, Notice, Search, Sense Motive, Animal Ken, Profession: Sailor, Bluff, Knowledge Mythology, Arcane, Warfare, Psychology), Survival, Streetwise, LanguagesEnglish, Mandarin, Vulgar Japanese, German, Russian, Spanish, Zulu, Egyptian Arabic, Norway) Native language is an archaic dialect of Norway (some linguists could understand it, probably);

Feats(13 PP): Animal Empathy, Defensive Roll 6, Endurance, Evasion, Fearless, Improved Initiative, Startle, Uncanny Dodge, Jack of All Trades, Ritualist;

Powers (-5 PP): Super-Senses 5(-1 PP/rank) [danger sense, acute scent, ultra-hearing] source: Training;
Morph 2(-1 PP/3 ranks)[Metamorph: Big Bad Wolfman(-1 PP), Full Round Action(+3 PP/rank), Distracting(+1 PP),Tiring(+1 PP)] source: Dark Magic;

Combat(PP -63, 18 Defense, 18 Attack, 27 Saves):
Attack +9 All, Damage +0 
Defense +9 All, Initiative +5

Drawback: Involuntary transformation back to human when wounded (common, no resistance, +5 PP)
Holding Back (uncommon, moderate, Berserker, +2 PP) 
Addiction: Human Flesh (Mild +1 PP)
Weakness: Runes-loses all bonuses on saves against them, just d20+0 (Absolute +5 PP)

Complications: Holds grudge, Don't kill women and children, barbarian;

Power Point Expediture:
Abilities (-11 PP) Skills (-36 PP) Feats (-15 PP) Powers (-5 PP) Combat (-36 PP) Saves (-27 PP) Drawbacks (+13 PP) 
Total: 116/135 PP [/sblock]

[sblock="Big Bad Wolf Form"]

Einar Grimbolson the Slow
POWER LEVEL 9

STR 20 DEX 10 CON 20 INT 4 WIS 20 CHA 15 (-19 PP)

TOUGHNESS +10/+5 flat-footed
FORTITUDE  +14
REFLEX +9
WILL +14

Skills (All at 9 ranks, -9 PP): Intimidate, Notice, Animal Ken, Survival, Native language is an archaic dialect of Norway (some linguists could understand it, probably);

Feats(-15 PP): Animal Empathy, Defensive Roll 5, Evasion, Fearless, Improved Initiative 2, Startle, Uncanny Dodge, Power Attack, All Out Attack, Improved Grab;

Powers (-42 PP): Super-Senses 5(-1 PP/rank) [danger sense, acute scent, ultra-hearing] source: Training;
Strike 9(-2 PP/rank) [Vampiric(-1 PP/rank), Mighty (-1 PP)] source: Dark Magic;
Protection 9(-2 PP/rank) [Inpenetrable(-1 PP/rank)] source: Dark Magic;

Combat(-63 PP, -18 PP Defense, -18 PP Attack, -27 PP Saves):
Attack +9 All, Damage +14 
Defense +9 All, Initiative +8[/sblock]

Voda Vosa, I protest  ! There is no shred of remorse in Einar. Since, according to "viking" morality he is decent person.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 21, 2010)

Mastermind... something in the way (personality-wise) of a Lex Luthor, or Magneto?  Someone with a "Grand Design" and the raw charisma and resources necessary to bring and keep people together?  Someone who, though utterly unscrupulous, isn't afraid to throw in a humorous "MWA HA HA!" whenever s/he feels particularly confident? Someone who has a shred of humanity that keeps him or her from going over the edge into true villainy?

Also, from the City of Villains wiki:


> As a *Mastermind*, you excel at using others to do your dirty work.  Perhaps you build killer robots, command deadly ninja, order hardened  soldiers or street thugs, or summon the undead to do your bidding.  Whatever your choice, you have an army of minions at your beck and call.  You can summon them when needed, order them to work your will, and even  use your powers to enhance them or weaken your foes.


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 21, 2010)

A Mastermind character sounds like it would fit in quite well with the rest of the characters.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes, such person would keep us together and keep reminding Einar that we should kill/whatever else the Heroes first. Infighting later.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Exactly, Magneto or Luthor are good examples, a crazy scientists might be a good choice too; or a crime lord, like Kingpin. That's your call. If you chose to make another kind of hero, go ahead too, we were just throwing ideas.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 22, 2010)

I was asking for ideas, and now I am plotting what kind of mook army I could lead/control/produce... wealth, power, fame... tasty.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 22, 2010)

What kind of army ?

Demonologist with army of demons, of course ! Or Demon Prince ( Wannabe).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 24, 2010)

Graybeard said:


> Voda  Vosa,
> 
> I went in and edited the character sheet to make it easier to understand. I checked my copy in Hero Lab and the feat Fighting Style-Sword Fighting is comprised of 7 different feats. I clarified that in the edited sheet. I also added in PP costs for individual saves, powers, and combat stats to make it easier for you to see where there were spent. Let me know if you have any more questions. Thanks.




Good, I approve!




> I forgot to mention the above in the background section. For being evil, it is because of hatred against anyone, partly because of hurt feeling (tried to be 'aborted', and partly because of vestigial racial memories of his white martian part and their code of conduct. There is a particular hate between him and Miss Martian, because she is a pure strain white martian. He act out of jealousy and she because he is worsening the already bad martian reputation.
> 
> I will add PP cost to my above sheet.
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/5274727-post18.html




Thumbs up.

Will review Einar Grimbolson the Slow later when I have more time. Also, Herobizkit, are you submitting a character?


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 24, 2010)

I am, sometime soon.  I finally have some time off to work on one.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 26, 2010)

*Review of Einar Grimbolson the Slow*

[sblock= Human Form]
Einar Grimbolson the Slow
POWER LEVEL 9

STR 10 DEX 10 CON 10 INT 6 WIS 20 CHA 15 *Good*

TOUGHNESS +6/+0 flat-footed *Good*
FORTITUDE +9
REFLEX +9
WILL +9

Skills (All at 9 ranks, -36 PP): Climb, Intimidate, Notice, Search, Sense Motive, Animal Ken, Profession: Sailor, Bluff, Knowledge Mythology, Arcane, Warfare, Psychology), Survival, Streetwise, LanguagesEnglish, Mandarin, Vulgar Japanese, German, Russian, Spanish, Zulu, Egyptian Arabic, Norway) Native language is an archaic dialect of Norway (some linguists could understand it, probably); *For the points you stated, you can have another skill at 9 ranks.
*
Feats(13 PP): Animal Empathy, Defensive Roll 6, Endurance, Evasion, Fearless, Improved Initiative, Startle, Uncanny Dodge, Jack of All Trades, Ritualist; *You have 15 pp in feats, not 13.*

Powers (-5 PP): Super-Senses 5(-1 PP/rank) [danger sense, acute scent, ultra-hearing] source: Training;
Morph 2(-1 PP/3 ranks)[Metamorph: Big Bad Wolfman(-1 PP), Full Round Action(+3 PP/rank), Distracting(+1 PP),Tiring(+1 PP)] source: Dark Magic; *There's 2 pp more you should account in the power totals ( 5 from super senses, and 2 from morph (6+1-5(3+1+1)=2) for a total of 7 pp)*

Combat(PP -63, 18 Defense, 18 Attack, 27 Saves): *Good*
Attack +9 All, Damage +0
Defense +9 All, Initiative +5

Drawback: Involuntary transformation back to human when wounded (common, no resistance, +5 PP)
Holding Back (uncommon, moderate, Berserker, +2 PP)
Addiction: Human Flesh (Mild +1 PP)
Weakness: Runes-loses all bonuses on saves against them, just d20+0 (Absolute +5 PP) 
*Good*
Complications: Holds grudge, Don't kill women and children, barbarian;
*Good*
Power Point Expediture:
Abilities (-11 PP) Skills (-36 PP) Feats (-15 PP) Powers (-5 PP) Combat (-36 PP) Saves (-27 PP) Drawbacks (+13 PP)
Total: 116/135 PP
*View individual section comments*
[/sblock]

[sblock= Big Bad Wolf Form]


Einar Grimbolson the Slow
POWER LEVEL 9

STR 20 DEX 10 CON 20 INT 4 WIS 20 CHA 15 (-19 PP) *Good*

TOUGHNESS +10/+5 flat-footed *View final comments*
FORTITUDE +14
REFLEX +9
WILL +14

Skills (All at 9 ranks, -9 PP): Intimidate, Notice, Animal Ken, Survival, Native language is an archaic dialect of Norway (some linguists could understand it, probably); *Good*

Feats(-15 PP): Animal Empathy, Defensive Roll 5, Evasion, Fearless, Improved Initiative 2, Startle, Uncanny Dodge, Power Attack, All Out Attack, Improved Grab; *Good*

Powers (-42 PP): Super-Senses 5(-1 PP/rank) [danger sense, acute scent, ultra-hearing] source: Training;
Strike 9(-2 PP/rank) [Vampiric(-1 PP/rank), Mighty (-1 PP)] source: Dark Magic;
Protection 9(-2 PP/rank) [Inpenetrable(-1 PP/rank)] source: Dark Magic; *I count 60 pp in powers: 5 from super senses, Strike: 9x2(base)+1(vamp)= 27+1(mighty)=28, Protection: 9x2(base)+1(Imp)=27 So, 5+27+28=60*

Combat(-63 PP, -18 PP Defense, -18 PP Attack, -27 PP Saves):
Attack +9 All, Damage +14
Defense +9 All, Initiative +8 *Good*
*
Remember you cannot boost your Toughness bonus more than 9 without a trade off from defense * [/sblock]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 26, 2010)

Revised the stuff and wrote my concerns down. I need Your reply/ruling to wich I'll submit inmediately.

[sblock= Human Form]
Einar Grimbolson the Slow
POWER LEVEL 9

STR 10 DEX 10 CON 10 INT 6 WIS 20 CHA 15 

TOUGHNESS +6/+0 flat-footed 
FORTITUDE +9
REFLEX +9
WILL +9

Skills (All at 9 ranks, -36 PP): Climb, Disable Device, Intimidate, Notice, Search, Sense Motive, Animal Ken, Profession: Sailor, Bluff, Knowledge: (Mythology, Arcane, Warfare, Psychology), Survival, Streetwise, Languages: (English, Mandarin, Vulgar Japanese, German, Russian, Spanish, Zulu, Egyptian Arabic, Norway) Native language is an archaic dialect of Norway (some linguists could understand it, probably); 

Feats(15 PP): Animal Empathy, Defensive Roll 6, Endurance, Evasion, Fearless, Improved Initiative, Startle, Uncanny Dodge, Jack of All Trades, Ritualist; 

Powers (-7 PP): Super-Senses 5(-1 PP/rank) [danger sense, acute scent, ultra-hearing] source: Training;
Morph 2(-1 PP/3 ranks)[Metamorph: Big Bad Wolfman(-1 PP), Full Round Action(+3 PP/rank), Distracting(+1 PP),Tiring(+1 PP)] source: Dark Magic; 

Combat(PP -63, 18 Defense, 18 Attack, 27 Saves): 
Attack +9 All, Damage +0
Defense +9 All, Initiative +5

Drawback: Involuntary transformation back to human when wounded (common, no resistance, +5 PP)
Holding Back (uncommon, moderate, Berserker, +2 PP)
Addiction: Human Flesh (Mild +1 PP)
Weakness: Runes-loses all bonuses on saves against them, just d20+0 (Absolute +5 PP) 
Complications: Holds grudge, Don't kill women and children, barbarian;

Power Point Expediture:
Abilities (-11 PP) Skills (-36 PP) Feats (-15 PP) Powers (-5 PP) Combat (-36 PP) Saves (-27 PP) Drawbacks (+13 PP)
Total: 116/135 PP
[/sblock]

[sblock= Big Bad Wolf Form]
Einar Grimbolson the Slow
POWER LEVEL 9

STR 20 DEX 10 CON 18 INT 4 WIS 20 CHA 15 (-17 PP) 

TOUGHNESS +9/+4 flat-footed 
FORTITUDE +14
REFLEX +9
WILL +14

Skills (All at 9 ranks, -9 PP): Intimidate, Notice, Animal Ken, Survival, Native language is an archaic dialect of Norway (some linguists could understand it, probably);

Feats(-15 PP): Animal Empathy, Defensive Roll 5, Evasion, Fearless, Improved Initiative 2, Startle, Uncanny Dodge, Power Attack, All Out Attack, Improved Grab; 

Powers (-42 PP): Super-Senses 5(-1 PP/rank) [danger sense, acute scent, ultra-hearing] source: Training;
Strike 9(-2 PP/rank) [Vampiric(-1 PP/rank), Mighty (-1 PP)] source: Dark Magic;
Protection 9(-2 PP/rank) [Inpenetrable(-1 PP/rank)] source: Dark Magic; 

*I count 60 pp in powers: 5 from super senses, Strike: 9x2(base)+1(vamp)= 27+1(mighty)=28, Protection: 9x2(base)+1(Imp)=27 So, 5+27+28=60*
Here I don't understand, because under the entry of Power Feats I read that they cost as much as ordinary feats. Not like Extras.
Also the cost per rank, for the powers, I counted after including all Extras and Power Feats. Base cost for unmodified Protection and Strike is 1 PP/rank. Or I am mistaken somewhere, again ? 

Combat(-63 PP, -18 PP Defense, -18 PP Attack, -27 PP Saves):
Attack +9 All, Damage +14
Defense +9 All, Initiative +8 [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 26, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Fist of Khonsu:
> Background: Already read it and commented before.
> Abilities: Fine
> Saves, Combat and powers: Note the comment below.
> ...




I'm not sure what happened, honestly. I used Hero Lab to build him, and thought I copied everything out correctly, but clearly something was odd, because when I went to rebuild him the totals weren't the same. Sorry about that. Let's try again:

[sblock=Stats]

*STR* 12 (+1); *DEX* 16 (+3); *CON* 14 (+2);  *INT* 12 (+1); *WIS* 12 (+1); *CHA* 16 (+3)

*TOU* +8/+2*; *FORT* +8 (6PP); *REF* +9** (6PP); *WILL* +7 (6PP); *INIT* +11; *KNOCKBACK* -4

* Without leather jacket and tactical vest
** Evasion 2: 1/2 dmg on fail, none on success

*MELEE* +4 (8PP); *RANGE* +4; *GRAPPLE* +7; *DAMAGE** +1 Unarmed,  +2 Hold-out pistol, +5 Bolos, +9 Strike; *DEFENSE* 16 (8PP +2 Dodge Focus)

* Sneak Attack (+5)

*Skills:* Acrobatics 5 (+8), Bluff 5 (+8), Climb 4 (+5), Disable Device 8 (+9), Disguise 5 (+8**), Escape Artist 5 (+8), Intimidate 5 (+8); Know: Streetwise 3 (+4), Know: all others 0 (+1, Eidetic Memory), Language 1 (Egyptian Heiroglyphs), Notice 4 (+5), Sense Motive 5 (+6), Sleight of Hand 5 (+8), Stealth 5 (+8), 

** Quick Change 2: Disguise as move action

*Feats:* Accurate Attack, Defensive Attack, Defensive Roll 2, Diehard, Distract (Bluff), Dodge Focus 2, Eidetic Memory, Evasion 2, Grappling Finesse, Hide in Plain Sight, Improved Initiative 2, Improvised Tools, Instant Up, Quick Change 2, Redirect, Set-Up, Sneak Attack 4, Uncanny Dodge (Auditory) 1, Equipment 5 (20 ep)

*Powers/Devices:*

_*Khonsu's Blessing / Khonsu's Wrath:* Shane can channel the power of the Mark of Khonsu to his temporary benefit. Alternately, he can channel that same power into a powerful blow against his enemies._
* Boost 6 (any ability, one at a time, 3/r) (_Flaw:_ Personal Only[-1/0], _Extra:_Total Fade [+1])(_Alternate Power:_ Linked: Strike 9/Stun 4 (1pp)) (19 PP total)
_*Night's Path:* The supernatural powers of the Mark allow him to instantly transport himself across short distances at will, creating an area of darkness as he does so._
* Night's Path: Linked: Teleport 4 (2/r) (_Feats_: Change Velocity (1pp), Progression Mass (250 lbs)(1pp)) / Darkness Control 2 (2/r) (Flaw: Range touch[-1/r]) (12 PP total)

_*Eyes of the Moon God*: The mark has given Shane the ability to see through darkness. _
* Eyes of the Moon God: Super-senses 2 (Darkvision) (2 PP total)

*Equipment:* Binoculars, Caltrops, Camo Clothing (Urban), Gas Mask, Bolos, Hold-out pistol, Leather jacket, Tactical Vest

Abilities 22 + Skills 15 + Feats 31 + Powers 33 + Combat 16 + Saves 18 = 135[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 28, 2010)

Rikandur Azebol said:


> Revised the stuff and wrote my concerns down. I need Your reply/ruling to wich I'll submit inmediately.
> 
> [sblock= Human Form]
> Einar Grimbolson the Slow
> ...






> I counted after including all Extras and Power Feats.



 Now all makes sense. Approved! 



jkason said:


> I'm not sure what happened, honestly. I used Hero Lab to build him, and thought I copied everything out correctly, but clearly something was odd, because when I went to rebuild him the totals weren't the same. Sorry about that. Let's try again:
> 
> [sblock=Stats]
> 
> ...




Now I see everything alright!



*
ALL*

Please post your approved characters in the gallery of infamous villains!

I think I've approved every character, if not let me know.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 28, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> I think I've approved every character, if not let me know.




Done VV !

So ... soup from the Aleen anyone ? Or from Batman's liver.


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 29, 2010)

Character sheet posted.

I recommend the soup from Batman's liver.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 29, 2010)

But You know ... hating people is bad. They aren't worth it ... just kill them and eat them. One taste and You're hooked.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah, it's narcotising! Only waiting on WD and Hero. We'll start without hero, to give him time to create his character. He'll be introduced on the fly


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 29, 2010)

Character is posted to the RG.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 30, 2010)

IC is up! 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/291533-infamous-m-m-evil-assemble.html#post5301969


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey guys !

I have a proposition, for the grand master-plan to defeat Bat-mite & Miss Martian (Is "she" even a girl ?) ! Let's unleash hell of violence on Gotham CIty. For example, Lady Grey could give Einar some adrenal shots, or other drug to piss him off, Einar could make ritual incorporate whole of Gotham (By accident) and have enough numbers of weak-willed turn into Joker-wannabees for a while. That would be great distraction for Batman involving plans, could lure in Miss Martian and this Trapmaker guy in, too.

Besides, since Einar is stupid. And I mean, he IS stupid. As I mentioned my old viking is kinda stupid ? 
So ... is Hybrid hell-bent to slaughter Miss M ? Having female shapeshifter from long living race as a consort, who isn't human=walking food, is having perks for guy used to live long. 

Another stuff, why Lady Grey won't use some chemicals to make Bruce Wayne fell for her and marry her ? Then she could arrange convenient "accident" and Wayne Enterpprises is hers to devour.

It would be convenient to have some Headquarters. Einar's Viking form have spare PP's thus after escape/freeing himself from asylum he might provide. 
*
Voda Vosa*, is there possibility for Einar to leave Arkham legally and be free citizen ? Or he's stuck for "observation" for life ?

Just throwing ideas, since Einar doesnt have anyone to talk to.

Another important question is about level of vickedness each of us could tolerate, as Players & GM, and what would be fun.

I don't have anything in particular agains all types of evil ... as long as it is with good deal of humor and not too seriously served. For example, breaking down some hero into minion/slave/servant of one of our evil guys would hurl my stomach with too detailed descriptions of how his/her spirit was broken and stuff. Not the torture/brainwashing part, mind me, but seeing someone broken might be bit too empathic for me. Compassion and all that unsightly *gasp* virtue.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 10, 2010)

Bump for this! We still have place for one or two more nefarious villains!


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 10, 2010)

I'll apply to this one. I'll put together a character sheet today.


----------



## jkason (Sep 10, 2010)

Wanted to clarify how I'm trying to define Fist of Khonsu's powers given the last round of combat. The idea is that, when he teleports, he appears in the middle of a darkness field (which he can choose to dismiss). It's why I gave it the range (touch) flaw, since it's keyed off his teleport location, not something I think he should be able to project at any range. So in the last round, since Shane teleported twice to create two fields, I think he technically should have wound up in the middle of the second field (having used up his move actions with two teleports) in darkness (and thus total concealment vs. shots fired). 

It doesn't affect anything for the round in question, since he made his toughness save, but wanted to make sure the power made sense for future combat.

thanks,

jason


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 10, 2010)

DistractingFlare: Neat! Waiting to see what you come up with =)

Jkason: Oh I see, I though he ended up out of the darkness field. Thanks for the clarification


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 11, 2010)

So my idea is an ex-gangster who's looking for revenge on Jim Gordon, who orchestrated the crackdown on his friends and family. His abilities are similar to Marvel's Sandman, but personality-wise, he's a filthy wanna-be Kingpin.

[sblock=Tale of The Dirtbag]
Yuri Nievski was a simple mid-level enforcer for an up-and-coming Russian crime syndicate. When Commissioner James Gordon of Gotham PD and the vigilante known as The Batman began to crack down on the new outfit, Yuri was selected by his peers to be given an experimental serum that would grant him vast superpowers.

Instead, when Yuri ingested the formula, his body turned to dirt, and he lost control of his powers. When Commissioner Gordon showed up, Yuri had half-dissolved. Gordon smirked at Yuri as he watched him fade away, and as Yuri lay at death's door, Gordon mutterd, "Dirtbag."

For two years, Yuri was unable to even pull his particles back together. Finally, though, he has gained enough control over his abilities that he's back on the street, ready to take down anyone who gets in his way - but a lot can happen in two years.

Yuri's friends in the syndicate have all been thrown in jail - or worse, become snitches. The only one he can trust is his brother Dmitri, a ratty man who sells bootleg DVDs in the streets. Dmitri says that he's caught wind of a big opportunity for Yuri - an opportunity he would be a fool to pass up...

Yuri is a tall, pale-faced man of 27 years. His greasy black hair hangs in front of his face, and his unsettlingly blue eyes betray a deep hatred of the world. A misanthrope in every way, Yuri will use his abilities to crawl under doors, to pound his enemies into nothing.

This looks like a job for a dirtbag.[/sblock]

[sblock=Dirtbag, Character Sheet]
Dirtbag (Yuri Nievski)
PL 9

Abilities:
STR: 10 (+0)
DEX: 16 (+3)
CON: 18 (+4)
INT: 10 (+0)
WIS: 16 (+3)
CHA: 10 (+0)
[20pp]

Saves:
Toughness: 10/4 (+4 abilities +6 Protected/Impervious vs. physical attacks)
Fort: 14 (+4 abilities +10 base) [10pp]
Reflex: 12 (+3 abilities +9 base) [9pp]
Will: 10 (+3 abilities +7 base) [7pp]
[26pp]

Combat:
Attack +8 all
Damage +9 all (Strike/Blast)
Defense +9 all
Initiative +7
[34pp]

Skills - Total Ranks: 52
Drive 2 (+3 DEX)
Gather Information 12
Intimidate 12
Knowledge: Streetwise 12
Language: Russian, Hungarian 2
Stealth 12 (+3 DEX)
[13pp]

Powers:
Protected (Impervious - Limited to physical attacks) 6 [6pp]
Dirt Form (Particulate) 6
-Blast 9 [18pp]
-Elongation 1 [1pp]
-Insubstantial 1 [5pp]
-Strike - Penetrating 9 [9pp]
-Super-Movement: Slithering [2pp]
[41pp]


Feats:
Contacts
Improved Initiative
[2pp]

Drawbacks: Power loss (submerged in water) [+1pp]

Equipment:

Total PP Spent= Abilities 20 + Saves 26 + Combat 34 + Skills 13 + Powers 41 + Feats 2 + Drawbacks -1 = 135PP

Complications: Hydrophobia, Hatred of Jim Gordon[/sblock]

edit: Added the Penetrating benefit to Strike.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice character! I'll go through the mechanics when I get home.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 11, 2010)

Hello DistractingFlare ! And welcome abroad, even if our PC's might not end up on the best terms. Those bad guys. 

So ... Your lil' mobster wants Gordon to hit the dirt ?
Excellent, one more way to strike against the most dangerous guy in Gotham.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks, Rikandur! Dirtbag's thing against Gordon is that it was the last thing he saw or heard before being blown about and dispersed for two years. Plus, he's always shining that BatSignal into the sky. What an annoyance.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 11, 2010)

If you still have a place, I'd like to get on board as well. The more M&M games the better 

I am thinking about a devious necromancer or a witch hunter from the past, cursed by his victims, who went nuts over the years and now hunts heroes and vigilantes.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 11, 2010)

Sure, there's plenty of room still. I like the necromancer idea, take a look at Rikandur Azebol character, perhaps you can make a linked background.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 11, 2010)

Hm. I got the witch hunter already done. If okay I'll just post both and let you guys decide which of the two you prefer. 

The Witch Hunter

*Background*
[sblock] Ezekiah Jones was an avid fighter against devilry and witchcraft, travelling all over the south of England in the first half of the 17th century. He was judge, jury and executioner in one and dozens were brought to the stake by him.

But Ezekiah was not doing God's work, quite the opposite. In exchange for riches and looks Ezekiah had struck a deal with Satan. All of his (innocent) victims were people who had opossed Hell's plans in minor (or sometime major) ways and therefore had been sentenced to die by the Prince of Lies.

One day Ezekiah's crimes caught up with him. Familiy members and friends of his victims ambushed him, killed him and burnt his body. The ashed were put in a lead urn that was sealed and stored in a church. His murderers made up a story about Ezekiah had lost a fight against Satan himself to save a village (after all, he was an appointed witch hunter and they were afraid of repercussions).

That should have been the end of Ezekiah's story. But it wasn't ... Some weeks ago, his urn formed part of an exhibition on witchcraft and witch trials in the 17th century at a small museum in Gotham. A bunch of amateur satanists broke in and stole several items to use them in a ritual. 
They had heard the story about Ezekiah's fight against Satan and wanted to defile his remains as part of the ritual.

When they broke open the urn and dispersed the ashes in a pentagram, they got more than they bargained for. In a flash of fire, the ashes reformed and before the frightened ritualists the form of the witch hunter rose. But before more could happen, a third force interfered.

The Batman had found the thiefs and immediately engaged them and Ezekiah. The witch hunter wasn't too sure what to make of the batlike creature, felt dazzled and confused from his rebirth and was easily defeated by Batman. He fell out a window into the river and drifted under water out of the side of Batman. The last few weeks he spend licking his wounds, gaining control of his abilities and finding out more about this ... Batman. [/sblock]

*Appearance*
[sblock]Ezekiah is very good looking: dark-haired, grey-eyed, tall and slim. He his clad in his old witch hunters uniform: long coat, dark 17th century clothes and the trade-mark broad-brimmed hat. He carries no obvious weapons. He is soft-spoken (with an old-fashioned British accent) and can be very charming. But if you pay close attention, you'll notice the hellfire burning in his eyes ... [/sblock]

*Stats*
[sblock]
*Abilities*
Str 12 Dex 14 Con 18 Int 12 Wis 14 Cha 12

*Combat*
Att: +6 Def: +6

*Saves*
Fort +9 Ref +7 Will +7

*Skills*
Notice + 8
Search +7
Sense Motive 8
Gather Info +8
Knowledge (Arcane) +8
Intimidate +10
Diplomacy +8 (+16 with Attractive)

*Feats*
Precise Shot, Evasion 2, Attractive 2, Fearless, Fearsome Presence 4, Improved Initiative

*Powers*
Super-Sense 2 (Darkvision)

Immunity 14 (life support, aging, critical hits, sleep, food and water)

Impervious Toughness 4

Protection 5 (Impervious)

Hellfire Control 9 (Primary:Blast 9)
Alt: Blast 6 (Penetrating)
Alt: Strike 9 (Penetrating)
Alt: Emotion Control 9 (Fear only, Burst)
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2010)

Padreigh said:


> If you still have a place, I'd like to get on board as well. The more M&M games the better
> 
> I am thinking about a devious necromancer or a witch hunter from the past, cursed by his victims, who went nuts over the years and now hunts heroes and vigilantes.



Hi Padreigh! Nice to see you here. Quite some time we played together as PCs


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 11, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Hi Padreigh! Nice to see you here. Quite some time we played together as PCs




Mainly because we were the only ones stupid enough to be talked into GMing all the time 


Now for the necromancer...

Doctor Mort
*Background*
[sblock]Doctor Mortimer Landsdowne was obsessed with life and death. Why does everything living age and die? Was there a way to stop or reverse it? [/sblock][sblock]For years he threw himself into reseach and experimentation, but made no visible process. Frustrated he turned from science to occultism, earning a lot of ridicule from the academic community for it. For years, no one heard or saw anything from Doctor Landsdowne. He spent his complete fortune on his occult research, but his efforts were frustrated every time. 
In the end, Mortimer was destitute, half-mad and stuck in a village in the Carpathians. Sick of it all, he decided to take his life. He went up the mountains to a ruined castle and threw himself off the walls. He fell and landed hard on the cobblestones. When he lay there, his life fading away, he heard a voice, offering him what he had craved for so long: power over life and death. Mortimer accepted ...
He returned to Gotham a changed man. No longer subject to many weaknesses of the flesh and able to raise the undead, he set out to test and increase his newfound powers. During his first raid on a cemetery (to acquire ... material) in Gotham, he was stopped and defeated by the Batman, who surprised Mort before he even had a chance to use his powers. During the short fight Mortimer fell unluckily and broke his neck. Left for dead he woke up in the city morgue. He quickly escaped, took refuge in the sewers and now plots his revenge on Batman.[/sblock]
*Appearance*
[sblock] Doctor Mort is pale and gaunt. He really doesn't care much about his clothing and his white hair is cropped short. His blue eyes burn feverishly and there is something oddly ... wrong about him. [/sblock]
*Stats*
[sblock]
*Abilities*
Str 10 Dex 12 Con 16 Int 20 Wis 14 Cha 12
*Combat*
Att: +2 Def: +7
*Saves*
Fort +8 Ref +6 Will +7
*Skills*
Knowledge (Arcane) 14
Notice 6
Concentration 8
Knowledge (Life Sciences) 13
Language 3 (Latin, Hebrew, Greek)
*Feats*
Ritualist
Attack Focus: Ranged 6
Fearless
Precise Shot 2
*Powers*
Impervious Toughness 3

Protection 6 (Impervious)

Super-Senses 3 (Darkvision, Detect Magic)

Immunity 3 (Aging, Critical Hit)

Magic 9 Primary: Blast(Skill check required: Knowledge: Arcane, Penetrating) 
Alt: Summon Skeletons 5 (Horde, Progression 5)
Alt: Animate Zombies 4 (Limited, Horde, Progression 6)
Alt: Corrosion 9
Alt: Drain Constitution 9 (Ranged)
Alt: Snare 6 (Backlash)

Regeneration (Recovery Bonus 6, Resurrection 3, Bruised 3, Injured 1, Disabled 2)[/sblock]


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 11, 2010)

Excellent! Looks like 2 more people to oppose Batman.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 11, 2010)

BatSignal is a great stuff. Murder the cops beneath, put it on and wait for flying mice to show up. Then our heavy hitters can exchange harsh "love" with him while our more brainier guys could do something else undisturbed. Not to mention that if my Einar sniffs Batman, he'll track him down to his house. Or will have great suprise at some party when introduced to Bruce Wayne.

*Padreigh*, sorry to say but I like Your witch hunter better. Ezekiach is good ol' fanatical murderer that reminds me a lot of Witch Hunters from WFRPG. 

He's way cooler than poor Dr Mortimer I'm afraid. Besides, with Dr Mort it would became too easy to acquire what we need to make Gotham into ... hell on earth. 

Another wacky idea for Team Evil. Why not release some T-Virus type of thingie into the city ? Or poison water supplies with Lady Gray's agression drugs ?


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 12, 2010)

Rikandur Azebol said:


> *Padreigh*, sorry to say but I like Your witch hunter better. Ezekiach is good ol' fanatical murderer that reminds me a lot of Witch Hunters from WFRPG.
> 
> He's way cooler than poor Dr Mortimer I'm afraid. Besides, with Dr Mort it would became too easy to acquire what we need to make Gotham into ... hell on earth.




No need to be sorry. Honestly speaking I prefer Ezekiah to Mort as well, when all is said and done. Charismatic murderous bastards are usually more fun than bookish necromancers  

And true, raising the dead en masse might mess things up, especially for the GM who might have to keep track of dozens of the Undead. "Summon" and "Animate" are powers I am a bit suspicious about ...

So I have one vote for the Witch Hunter.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2010)

One more vote for Ezekiah. Very Garth Ennis 
And summoning can quickly become a pain for all involved.

DistractingFlare: You should make your strike penetrating. No change at the cost


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 12, 2010)

I dig the witch hunter as well.

WD: Looking at Penetrating, but it says it costs an extra pp per rank of the power. How could I make it not change the cost?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah, I like Ezekiah better, most due to the pain in the *** that represents the control of so much minions; although I'd like to see a thousand skeletons lurking around!


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> I dig the witch hunter as well.
> 
> WD: Looking at Penetrating, but it says it costs an extra pp per rank of the power. How could I make it not change the cost?



You have as many PP to spend for an alternate power as you had for the base power. Strike is only 1 PP / rank, half of blast (2 PP / rank). So with a 1 point extra, the cost is the same.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 12, 2010)

Vox populi, vox dei. Ezekiah it is then. 

I must admit, that he practically "wrote himself" if you know what I mean. 

Now then, Voda Vosa, tell me how Ezekiah might join and he shall purge Gotham of the Bat and his minions.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 12, 2010)

Ah, thanks WD! I added it to my character sheet, so pending VV's approval, I'm ready.

And I'd love it if we could turn on the Bat-Signal. That should definitely be on the agenda.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 12, 2010)

Reviewing the characters, so far so good. Will introduce you both to the IC thread soon.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks, VV! I look forward to kicking Batman's ass alongside these diabolical men and women.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 12, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> Thanks, VV! I look forward to kicking Batman's ass alongside these diabolical men and women.




I would be extra careful and thoughtfull to make sure we win. Remember that we operate in comix book "logic" where even the best laid plans of our villains got ruined easily by "heroes", thus I believe we should make plans that benefit us even WHEN ruined by "heroes". For example Batman seems to be able to easily prepare for everything and is an expert detective, thus I believe that we as a team should learn to cooperate with each other.

Remember that Superman is his buddy and might "accidentally" appear out of nowhere to save his bacon. 

Thus I believe that we should be extra cautious, better to overestimate enemy's abilities and attack him from many angles than suffer defeat, again.

For example, if we will take Batman on the plate first: I believe that best would be stage some robberies or other crimes by expendable thugs to observe/tail him. I wonder how he'll react for kidnapping of Alfred ? Would he exchange, like everything, for his closest family ?

I know that I'm nagging, and sound paranoid, but better to prepare that luck is on His side. We just have lack of morals, ruthlessness and our wits to overpower the "fate" of a hero.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 12, 2010)

Agreed. I think if we can work together and make a great plan, we can take down the bat. Plus, that would get us some very serious street cred. Is any one of our crew aware of batman's secret identity? If not, kidnapping Alfred would probably be out of the question.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 12, 2010)

Those are some nifty evil mastermind ideas Rikandur! I wish I'll be playing this instead of Dming! XD


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 13, 2010)

[MENTION=75826]Padreigh[/MENTION] , I don't get this about your character powers:



> Impervious Toughness 4
> 
> Protection 5 (Impervious)




Is the first even a power? I don't have it in the core rules I think.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 13, 2010)

[MENTION=86189]DistractingFlare[/MENTION] I find no mistakes in your sheet, although I would like some details on Dirt Form (Particulate) 6. Is the 6 the rank? which is the cost? Did you think of making some of his powers usable when he is on dirt form?


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 13, 2010)

Dirt Form is the Alternate Form power. I chose the"particulate" option for
it (rank 6). All the powers below it with hyphens are dependent on being in that Alternate form.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 13, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> Agreed. I think if we can work together and make a great plan, we can take down the bat. Plus, that would get us some very serious street cred. Is any one of our crew aware of batman's secret identity? If not, kidnapping Alfred would probably be out of the question.




Nobody is aware but Lady Grey is, coicidencially, begrudged against both Bruce and Batman. My Einar have dog's scent. And despite being stupid if two people smell the same ... they must be one and the same person, don't You agree ? And getting nice ranson for ol' butler would be fine for my viking. 

Not to mention that if my guy gets to eat somebody, he would even leave old butler alive ! Unless he goes berserk that is. 

Regardless, I must finish my Jason Bourne-like scheme first and get away from Arkham. Given some free room to operate I need to heal my guy (regain powers and berserker spirit) eat some fools to restore Einar's strenght and young looks ... and during this time we could get rid of some mafia idiots and establish OUR crime underworld in Gotham !

VV, if we ever go as far as establishing our own goon-meatshield organization I assure You that I got some schemes and ideas ready for You to exploit/destroy/dismiss/accept/etc.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 13, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> @Padreigh , I don't get this about your character powers:
> Is the first even a power? I don't have it in the core rules I think.




It is in the core rules, although a bit hidden. 
If you look at the Paragon and Powerhouse archetypes you can find this power. It is basically the Impervious Extra added to your normal toughness. The option can be found on page 96 under "Protection" .


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 13, 2010)

Regarding Superman: With Einar and the Witch Hunter, we got two characters with a magically power source. Kryptonians are vulnerable to magic... any questions


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 13, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> Dirt Form is the Alternate Form power. I chose the"particulate" option for
> it (rank 6). All the powers below it with hyphens are dependent on being in that Alternate form.




Good. Post your guy in the RG please.



			
				Padreigh said:
			
		

> It is in the core rules, although a bit hidden.
> If you look at the Paragon and Powerhouse archetypes you can find this power. It is basically the Impervious Extra added to your normal toughness. The option can be found on page 96 under "Protection" .




Tricky. I like it, get your guy in the RG and we are set.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 13, 2010)

Posted to RG. The Dirtbag is ready to roll!


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 13, 2010)

Posted to RG. This town will be cleansed!


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 13, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Regarding Superman: With Einar and the Witch Hunter, we got two characters with a magically power source. Kryptonians are vulnerable to magic... any questions




Oho, that's the attitiude ! Not to mention that BOTH of them are not in the databases of any modern SuperVillainList. Ezekiach due to recent ressurection, and Einar ... he was usually lurking in more barbaric places that seemed easier to uderstand for him. Not to mention that 20 years ago he stopped his career, for a long time. Thus I doubt Bats will easily find any info on him or Witch Hunter.

*Padreigh*, by the way ... is there even slight possibility that Your Witch Hunter could encounter my boy ? Even briefly ? Also how do Your PC handles his abilities ? Torch, Rapier and Pistol (with extra suprises) ... or in more obviously demonic way ?


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, unfortunately I ran out of points for equipment (otherwise I would have used rapier, pistol and torch as props) and I don't like devices.

Unless it is possible to posess those items as ... for lack of better words, stage props, that do nothing on their own and just channel the powers?
Not that Ezekiah needs them but it is way cooler to shoot hellfire from a wheellock pistol than from your hands, if you are a 17th century witch hunter. And it might be a nasty surprise if someone disarms him only to notice that the witch hunter doesn't need weapons 

Maybe Einar has seen Ezekiah torching a witch in England? That is if he was in England during the early 17th century. Don't know if he remembers/recognizes him though.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2010)

So, it is everyone vs Batman? What about Miss Martian, Hybrid's nemesis? Hybrid would surely help the others in exchange for helping with his little problem...

I hope 'our' Batman is the one from Detective Comics, who trades blows with Killer Croc and not the JLA Batgod...


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 14, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> So, it is everyone vs Batman? What about Miss Martian, Hybrid's nemesis? Hybrid would surely help the others in exchange for helping with his little problem...




By the way, how old Hybrid is ? If he was cloned, can I assume that he is ... like fev years old ? And don't worry, Einar would help, if these two will get along.

Remember that my guy have nothing against Bats. He got score to settle with a female magic user, heroine whose precise identity I leave in DM's talons.



Walking Dad said:


> I hope 'our' Batman is the one from Detective Comics, who trades blows with Killer Croc and not the JLA Batgod...




Irreveleant, let's treat him as JLA for safety's sake.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2010)

I thought him fairly young, but quick drilled and educated through neural stimulation while still in his gene tank and artificial aged. Maybe only a few years real time. That would also a great explanation for him to develop other powers later. (Like being immune to aging like real martians.)


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2010)

Rikandur Azebol said:


> ...
> Remember that Superman is his buddy and might "accidentally" appear out of nowhere to save his bacon.
> 
> ...




Then is the right time for pink kryptonite! Batman will have to save his 'bacon' from Superman


----------



## jkason (Sep 14, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Regarding Superman: With Einar and the Witch Hunter, we got two characters with a magically power source. Kryptonians are vulnerable to magic... any questions




I think technically Fist of Khonsu's powers would qualify as magic, since they come from mystic heiroglyph-tattoos, though I'm not sure he'd want to get close enough to Superman to use his strike attack... 

Actually, isn't Einar vulnerable to runes? It'll be interesting to see how he reacts to glowing runish markings on Shane whenever they finally meet up...



Walking Dad said:


> So, it is everyone vs Batman? What about Miss Martian, Hybrid's nemesis? Hybrid would surely help the others in exchange for helping with his little problem...




Fist was actually captured by a made-up hero I called Trapmaster. I haven't given him any more detailing than that. Just seemed like the best nemesis for a teleporter / escape artist type would be someone who's best at traps, and I didn't manage to think of Mister Miracle when I was writing the background.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 14, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> I thought him fairly young, but quick drilled and educated through neural stimulation while still in his gene tank and artificial aged. Maybe only a few years real time. That would also a great explanation for him to develop other powers later. (Like being immune to aging like real martians.)




Basically he's child-soldier ? Krull developers are truly stupid not to realise that Hybrid needs some time to mature. 

If Hybrid and Einar won't slaughter each other on the first sight, I can see potential in this. *insert menacing purr of a caressed white kitty*

*jkason*, to anserv Your question ... Einar wurnerability comes from his belief that Runes are all-powerful, higest form of mortal magic and stuff. And guy who "educated" him in Fenris's way made sure to leave backdoor to exploit. Thus, wierd runes tattoed all over Fist would make my PC cautious and bit more respectful toward Your PC, initially. Of course behavior of FoK would quickly change initial impression for good or bad.

From today's cultural view, Einar is a homicidial maniac and sooo backwater redneck that he thinks that wheel is an awful noovum that will never get accepted. To add insult to injury, he is prone to go berserk on people ... he somewhats understands today's culture and society, but still judges people by viking standards. That automatically puts most men into category "slave" or "coward". To be honest he feels best among primitive people or in war-torn areas. Criminal underworld is somewhat familiar to him, except the fact that dislike their modus operandi. Robbery is ok, selling drugs not. Selling slaves isn't ok, too. You took them on the warpath, they work for You 7 years and go free afterwards (At least it's how Einar treated his slaves).

*Walking Dad*, I googled a bit about Miss Martian. And I got headache. Why she's green ? Who is the white woman with just ponytail ? Why she was assaulted by green one with puppies ?! Personality disorder or what ? And there was yet another female, that looks a lot like I envision hybrid.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 15, 2010)

Everyone: In response to [MENTION=86189]DistractingFlare[/MENTION] IC question:
I'll like you to roll your own attacks and skills and other actively rolled actions. I'll handle your saves and other rolls you wish me to roll. I'll give you the enemies defences and other info as you unlock it. This way you can roll and know whether you hit or not, thus making more fun to read posts =)


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 15, 2010)

Sure VV, I'll use Invisible Castle, if I could.

Vikipedia is my friend. At long last Einar makes contact with the rest of team ! At least bigger portion of it. 

P.S. And I never knew Catwoman could regenerate ! Maybe Yuri could disable her and use as source of free organs ?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 15, 2010)

Rikandur Azebol said:


> ...
> 
> *Walking Dad*, I googled a bit about Miss Martian. And I got headache. Why she's green ? Who is the white woman with just ponytail ? Why she was assaulted by green one with puppies ?! Personality disorder or what ? And there was yet another female, that looks a lot like I envision hybrid.




She is the protege of the Martian Manhunter and adopted a more green martian point of view. So she chose a hero form resembling his. The white female is a evil (possible) future version of herself. The other female  is from the Brightest Day storyline and an evil Green Martian.

Sorry  Martian Manhunter is my favorite DC hero. 

PS: Perhaps killing Superman would be a heroic deed:


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 15, 2010)

*Walking Dad*, I had sudden idea so repulsive that You might not like it. How to "destroy" Miss Martian ? Wiki says she sticks around Teen Titans.

First, we need to save the White Martian mind she is regularly abusing within herself with puppies. Perhaps it could be done in selective brain growth and following separation. After all, she owes as much to one she murdered. And the eviller one is sexier. 

How Hybrid would look after taking human shape apporiate for his age ? 
Possibilities with Media and Laws protecting abused children are promising.
We could ruin her reputation this way and make her doubt her "heroics", too. 

Martian Manhunter, nice nickname. But I know little of him ... so, we could manipulate events for Hybrid to get him for a parent. If You want.

I'll write more at the evening, gotta go back to work.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 15, 2010)

I really hope Dirtbag kills Catwoman on his first outing. That would be splendid.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, that would be grand. But it seems that she is able to regenerate and way too quick ... even for the two of us.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 15, 2010)

It's about a lucky roll. I'll need some rolls for thouse attacks Padreigh. I think I'll go back to ol' IC for rolling. It's too messy with the new dices. Too big...


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 15, 2010)

Chase her, and use her head on a pike as a warning to Batgod. Posted near the Batsignal. 

Not to mention that Satan would be slightly less angry, with Ezekiah sending him souls so soon. 

As for nefarious plans I brewed in my bored mind:

1) Dirtbag should think about expanding his ... family business. Preferably over whole city. Let's see faces of all crime bosses forced to say his nickname with utmost respect and admiration. 

Commisar Gordon ... we could kidnap good commissar and plant, in his absence, evidence pointing towards his corruption. Dirtbag could do his thing with the old guy, and then we could frame someone else into cop-killing. Not to mention that i have nefarious ideas about his sindicate being "legal".

With little help from Shane we could get very rich, very fast. But to be even richer we would need someone with computer skillz. Hacker.

And having my boy learn anything more than use computer mouse or Google ... isn't in character. Someone's Sidekick or Minion perhaps ?

2) Batman ... fortunately this guy is busy and wouldn't find time to mess with us, for time begin. Unfortunately two among our folks who have grudge against Bat have very short tempers.

I believe that to have chances against Batsie we need to make elaborate plot, similiar to one done by this guy ... who relased all Arkham inmates and waited till Bats was exhausted from constant battle against them before breaking his spine. Of course we shouldn't leave Bats capable of recovery. For example Ezekiah could summon demon to possess him and lead him to ruin, or Lady Gray could use him in her experiments as guinea pig. Mind altering drugs etc.
Einar would just eat his heart.

But if Bats gets wind of our activity, wich is now unavoidable, we should attack him from all possible angles. Bomb Batcave, kidnap his family/friends, frame him so everybody would be against him. For example we could frame Batman, using Hybrid's unique abilities, into murder of Joker. Preferably with Bats himself unsure if it weren't REALLY him who slaugtered the Clown. 

For any of that we need info and location, both things _acquirable_ from Commisar Gordon ... and his daughter, playing Oracle. 

3) Miss Martian, if we manage to drop Bats ... this girl here is a cake with coconuts. She relies on her powers, not on her mind, to carry the day and if we manage to disturb them like Hybrid plans. She's done for.
Preferably I would do it like with Batsie earlier, but she seems more harmless thus I would consider other options, too.
*
Voda Vosa*

GM, dear ... could You please pick up the name for my guy's nemesis ? Or I should do it  and stop demanding it from You ?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 15, 2010)

> Dear Mr Nuts Viking,
> 
> Do it yourself.
> 
> ...




=)

Also, those are some nice evil plans. I love this player group, they are so... eeeeeevil...


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 15, 2010)

*Mr Nuts Viking*

Thank You dear DM-sama. Ech, okay I choose ... Raven. From Teen Titans. Who gives that she was born much later ? Time Travel and all this garbage. Not to mention she'll be closer to Miss Martian. 

And here's a catch for DM, the girl my guy remembers is extac opposite of gloomy, goth she-warlock that is Raven. Happy, fairy and ponies to be extact. But Einar would bet his family jewels that it's her. Looks same, smells same ... shouldn't she be like 20 years older ? O ... and where went this all Light magic ? *serious expression*

And about our bad-guy plans, i fully expect them to be constantly ruined when "heroes" are involved. I expect that against less powerful villains, like Miss Kitty-Thief, our plans would follow reasonable route (smarter guy wins unless he truly botches it).

Yuri wanted his vase and what ? Miss Kitty had to involve herself and spoil his hard "work". By the way, will Dirtbag let this go unpunished ? 

Och and here I can see possible ways for our group to cooperate, temporarily at least (not to mention Einar's grand plan to eat the sun):

If Lady Gray visits Einar ... he intends to convice her to two things. First, not killing him. Second, helping him in getting to Stonehenge before 2 weeks pass. Einar really wants his powers back. How he intends to do it ? He'll propose help in dealing with Prototype. Trust me, I have plan.
Secondly, he'll offer his expertise in warfare ... trading favors etc.
If she seems like it, he might hint about creating Gray Ninja Clan for her ...

And, if forced to, he'll reveal something about his magical abilities.
If Voda Vosa permits, Einar might learn about Ezekiah's glorious return from the hospitalised satanists. Then ... we'll proceed. Einar knows about Satan. 

Plan on powering up (if Voda Vosa permits that is):

Einar ... would need to perform weird magical rituals, and to feed on sentient beings possessing life energy. To gain Power Points, that is.
Plus hunting rare rune-lore. And after I read about rune users ... what, for example, Odin did to gain power of runes ... sigh, some hard work is ahead of Einar. I wonder if Einar could consume supernatural beings ?

I envision Ezekiah, as good puritan witch hunter, would have to make some proper ... acts of faith. Like burning innocents corrupted into hatred and misery, corrupting people's souls might give him some power too. After all he is demon in all but name. 

I believe that Lady Gray's research will require ... guinea pigs. For her to develop better versions of her serum. Imagine secret lab, similar to one in "Resident Evil" movies.

Hybrid ... he will need White Martian lore/tech and Skrull lore/tech to hone his innate abilites without trial and error. Guinea pig wouldn't hurt too. Och, he already have candidated for "sharpening my claws" exercise ? Splendid.

Shane ... he needs money and with money he can get info on Khonsu from Egypt. Perhaps there are pyramids to raid, containing terrible nightmares waiting to be unleashed ? And scrolls in forgotten language, containing secrets of Fist's Power. 

Yuri ... I believe that his powers need just training. He needs also guns and xplosives. Bah, all money and power he could grab. And if he feels like it, he might even fund some lab to figure out his abilities.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 15, 2010)

Quick question, oh noble gamemaster:

Ezekiah seems to have ended up with glowing eyes ... which seems rather obvious, considering his background. Which witch hunter returned from Hell wouldn't have those?  

Would it be possible to consider this as a "Noticeable" drawback linked to his Super-senses (Darkvision)? If yes, I would have one PP left which I would like to use to add an alternate to my Hellfire Control: Blast 6 (Range Perception).


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 15, 2010)

Sounds reasonable and backed by the rules. But I'm not the DM.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 16, 2010)

Padreigh said:


> Quick question, oh noble gamemaster:
> 
> Ezekiah seems to have ended up with glowing eyes ... which seems rather obvious, considering his background. Which witch hunter returned from Hell wouldn't have those?
> 
> Would it be possible to consider this as a "Noticeable" drawback linked to his Super-senses (Darkvision)? If yes, I would have one PP left which I would like to use to add an alternate to my Hellfire Control: Blast 6 (Range Perception).




Yes, They'll become noticeable when at night.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 16, 2010)

Padreigh said:


> Quick question, oh noble gamemaster:
> 
> Ezekiah seems to have ended up with glowing eyes ... which seems rather obvious, considering his background. Which witch hunter returned from Hell wouldn't have those?
> 
> Would it be possible to consider this as a "Noticeable" drawback linked to his Super-senses (Darkvision)? If yes, I would have one PP left which I would like to use to add an alternate to my Hellfire Control: Blast 6 (Range Perception).




Yes, They'll become noticeable at night.


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 16, 2010)

Rikandur Azebol, those are some interesting ideas. I can think of ways for Lady Grey to be able to get you to Stonehenge. She does work for a major corporation (in her secret ID) so would have access to the corporate jet. 

Expect her to have lots of questions about how he was able to contact her. She will be tempted top have Einar die from a shaving accident but is willing to listen first. It should be interesting to see how it plays out.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 16, 2010)

Those are the self righteous, hypocrite, manipulative and speculative villains I love. 

Good work team. 


How are things going on your sides? I'm really having a blast (Rank 12) with this game =)


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 16, 2010)

VV: This has been a ton of fun so far! I wish I could have brutally murdered Catwoman, but I'll chalk it up to luck and call it a vendetta. Great time!

Rikandur, those are some great ideas! Dirtbag will definitely be looking to expand his family business once some money becomes available. He'll probably put Dmitri in charge and then will act as the silent partner, so to speak. And of course, he's willing to work with anyone who can help get rid of those annoying do-gooders, Jim Gordon and the Batman, as well as the Cat-bitch.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 16, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Yes, They'll become noticeable when at night.




Very good. Character sheet amended.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 16, 2010)

Very nice game so far. I'm eager to meet the other characters in-game.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 16, 2010)

Me too. I wonder how it work out with Einar being barbarian and Lady Gray's short temper. 

Heh, I kinda didn't expected my Einar to turn out to be were-Jason Bourne. 

DM, can I expect something fun linked to this Stonehenge digging ? At least two of Ritual Things are there: Linguist to translate the phrase and sacred druidic stones. By the way, the unused 19 PP's I would like to spend on several things during this preparation time:

A) 4 Rage feats. Gained after  sucessful ritual.
B) 4 Int points. Gained after taking brain stimulation drug that I want Lady Gray to develop/give him. 
C) Headquarters 9. We need a base. Period. Might be Batcave, even as I would prefer something mobile ... like Death Star.
D) Equipment 2. Einar needs some goodies to hurt people, right ?


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 16, 2010)

Impressive planing. Ezekiah's plans are a bit more ... pedestrian. 

a) Slay that bat-thing.
b) Find something else to do (possibly a reign of terror, as in the olden days)


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 16, 2010)

Hybrid wants simply revenge and slaughter... and a parental figure, so he could easily be 'minionized' by the two above this post 

BTW, as I saw this, I thought 'Einar'


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 16, 2010)

Glad you are having a good time. 

Viking axe AND shotgun. Winning combo! 

Ditto on the 19 pp to spend.


----------



## jkason (Sep 16, 2010)

Enjoying things so far. I don't think Shane's as bloodthirsty as a lot of the others, but that'll just make things more interesting RP-wise, I think. 

And like Hybrid, Shane's not much of a master-planner, so he's likely to fall under the sway of the others with more focused agendas, since it means he has to do less thinking and can focus on the rabble-rousing.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 16, 2010)

Excellent image of Einar during his better days. 
Add him some pot belly from lack of exercise and about 30-40 years of harsh life. Remove all scars, since cannibalistic magic lets him heal even worst wounds over time. Just like in the movie "Ravenous".

_Guess he'll be obliged to acquire shotgun and axe for his equipment them._ 

I like my plans simple, and make elaborate plots for the sake of plotting. Not to mention that GM might like idea or two and use it for NPC's and/or prepare himself for plot made for PC's and by them.

Of course I fully intend Einar to go to Stonehenge, try the ritual ... and eventually release something horrific from under the sacred dolmens. For I'm suspicious about these excavations. Suspicious !


----------



## Rainmar (Sep 19, 2010)

Hail o'evil ones! 
I have read some part of your "adventures" and I see it's in advanced stage,  and was wondering if there is any space left for a new villain? I have brewed some time ago a idea of a megalomaniac ratman mad scientist, with a brain bottled in jar. Simple guess, he's name is Brain...and has a trusted(because its construct! ) underling, a towering powerhouse named Pinky.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 19, 2010)

I think I can handle one more, however I'm assuming that concept is a joke of course. Also, as noted somewhere, Minions and sidekicks are off the game, mainly to avoid DM overload.


----------



## Rainmar (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok, I got a little carried away with that idea. Abusing those WB characters in such mean way really made my day. And using such names as Brain and Pinky, wasnt going along grim and gritty world you are trying to create here. 

I love to play Mad Scientists and was wondering if I would be allowed to play one. And the idea of a rat-man...well, Skavens from WFRP are main influence. 

For a Mad Scientist to not have minions will be troublesome, but on the other hand, a DM overload is worst what can happen here. I have other ideas, but they include owning a corporation, and this is kind of realted to haveing underlings of sort. What do you think?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 19, 2010)

That is possible. However, keep in mind that you can have a mad scientist (I do love to play such characters myself) that has lost his minions/corporation/lab because of those damn heroes! That would set the mood for revenge. 
A mastermind is certainly lacking in this game, so it'll be nice.


----------



## Rainmar (Sep 19, 2010)

Let's meet Alexiej Ventrue, the son of the head of Ventrue Company(WE own the world so you dont have to!). He is young, attractive, with brains(not yet in jar) and genius enough to make other geniuses green from envy. Very quickly beating down the university he sets off to invent and create on his own. However at this time, the nicest part of his live has just ended. His father was dying, well when you have 80 years on your back it aint easy, and by his will, Alexiej inherits Ventrue Company. Of course the rest of the Driector's Board aint happy with this. Now, few chapters are filled up by gore, fear, assasins, mental breakedown, more assasins. broken trusts, friends trying to backstab you, even more assasins...after some time the rest of the Director's Board has taken their "vacational" leave...permamently.
Alexiej has changed, in those few months he has seen and felt more treasons, backstabbing and sudden ninjas out of nowhere more then many bosses gathered together. HE grow colder, pragamatic, distrustful. Human's live meant nothing to him...no price was too big for him now. VEntrue Company grew even more, after he incorporated many technological marvels of his device and soon it was known of it cutting0edge technology and leader in electronical development. But as big the corporation grow, it's shadow too. After some time Alexiej has controlled much of the crime on the Mother Russia soil, and even few fabled Triads, the Kingpins of Eastern Underworld. He was know to them as A, the 60 year old man, appearing before his minions only via video, showing only his chest and lap, on which a big white cat was sitting. Ventrue Company was growing even more, its grasp on world's economy and tech development grwoing even more. But in his plans, Alexiej has overlooked a thing he thought to be done. Some of the Director's board has managed to survive the onslaught and worked with British Goverment. By some insane luck( or they just asked James Bond for help) they managed to grab some essential information, detailing some of Alexiej's lil' sins. British in rage, fueled by pure fear, has spilled their tea and dropped their monocles. MI6 was dispatched to counter the threat, but with that Alexiej would have managed to overcome. The blow came from the direction he has never expected. Noone else but the superhero and a  Lord, The British Flag, has kidnapped him. His empire left without his unholy guidance fell prey to Britain's Secret Agents. The British Flag has dropped him to a helicopter, bounded like someone from psychic's facility, who was supposed to take him into the court and then to prision. Little he know that helicopter have brought him to the roof of Ventrue's Comapny HQ. British Flag was probably too drunked with glory and tea at that time. At the building Alexiej was beaten by folks very well known to him, the rest of the driector's board. Team there didnt mind making it sloooooow and painfull so Alexi had some time to think a D plan. He managed to shake his bonds and dart straight into his room. Ther with just a touch of a nice red button, reservoir generators were fired up, all exits, doors, lifts sealed and all control being moved here. He has taken his time and there he made a suit of power armor and with it's help he hunted down and slew ever one in the building. After that he checked on his empire and only a smoldering ruins stood before his eyes. But it was too early for our lil Alexi to drown in regret, remorse or whatever people like to drown in such situations. He stud up, cold fire in his eyes. He made new calcuations and plans for future. It was a valuable lesson he learned today. "If it doesnt kill you, it will make you stronger". He made a footage of him being murdered(rated M) by his opressors and them thanking British Flag for giving them a chance of bloody revenge. Yes, he will use it in future to shatter his reputation, and kill him in more ways then just physical. He has salvaged as much as he could and left building. After few hours, a atomic explosion has leveld the building down, covering any tracks he could have left.

After some time, a new residence has appeared in Gotham. It's owner is Michael Sullivan, the patron of Tesla Innovation's, the small company that endulges in research and innovation.

-------------------------------------------------------------

DM-sama, I know that the point is in raising from the ashes and smacking back the puny heroes. But my inexperience makes it hard to came up with a scientist without at least little stuff as being a "patron" of some small research comapny. I have found a supplement to M&M called Mastermind's Manual, the guy from front cover inspired me even more  I await you divine (or hellish) judgement.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 19, 2010)

Inexperience ? Thus if DM allows, I would give You some hints. Give Your Russian some big mental stats (maybe except wisdom). His power armor should be represented by Device Power. There You should decide if it's Tugh-as-Nails type of weapon or You-don't-kow-what-kills-You weapon. My advice is such, try flexibility in machine's abilities but not too much diversity, unless You are really good at managing myriads of options. Not to mention that it's better to have several strong options instead of myriad weak options that will barely suffice on minions.

His research coroporation should be mostly flavor based, and in Game Mechanics You could represent it by several Equipment feats representing his material backing. For example Lady Gray have contacts in innocent japanese corporation who help her in getting jobs. She's a ninja after all. Her resources are represent by Equipment feats.

If You won't take constructor feat, that allows You to create one-shot Devices ... Your character will represent a type of tech-genius who develop things slowly and methodically. If You take it, Your guy is capable of creating insane stuff that blows up often. 

And I have for You a very important question: Did Alexiej saved the White Cat from the British Agents ? 

Of course feel free to ignore my ramblings, but being on Your place I would consider contacting Russian Mob localised in Gotham. They might be useful in getting in touch with some of our team.


----------



## Rainmar (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks Rik for advice, but before I will consider details I will wait for DM to accept main idea of my Villain. 

Thou I couldnt help myslef and started making notes on his equipment and connections. Yes' I have been aware that Lady Gray has same sort of corporation under her disposal but I wasn't sure how it works till now.

To being able to cook up something on the run is sweet but somehow aint go along a cooled mastermind as Alexiej, of course such a trait better suits Mad Inventors.(Ok, i couldnt help myslef, I have taken that feat xD) Seems I have made Alexiej to be much more of a Evil Genius then Mad...which doesnt exclude a hint of madness at all. And it aint the first Ventrue Company im trying to lead  A russian flavored Iron-Man, sounds nice! 

Contacting Russian Mob in Gotham? I would say taking over

Tbh, I have no idea to happened to the cat. <10 disfavor, >10 favor.

Let's roll for it. Roll Lookup

Oups, disfavor...teh kitty is now abused by the hand of British Queen! Damn that British flag! To abuse my Sasha! She just made her way to my little black notepad of undying hatred.

Can't endure it, starting to work on character sheet right now.

Ok, Rik has averted a dizaster and explained to me how Alternate Power Feat works...damn nice!


----------



## Rainmar (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok, here it is.

Alexiej Ventrue aka. Michael Sullivan, as  you see Alexiej not only is a shark in the world of science, but also is a real deal player in savage world of politics and money. Currently he is still recovering from harsh blow dealt to him. He uses his vast network of informators, spies and contacts to be always well informed, be it thugs beeating up a citizen in back alley of Gotham or a faux pass made by French ambasador in Japan. For now, he lays low, and realizes his goals by small steps. He burned himslef once and doesnt want to make the same mistake twice. When situation becomes more dire he uses marvelous powers of his greatest invention. A Power Suit granting him power over electricy(Like magnetical powers of Magneto, just to compare) with this he can instantly travel around the world, electrocute his enemies with bolts of lightening, stun them and control electronical devices with sheer power of his mind. I will include those deatiled powers options later.

STR DEX CON INT WIS CHA
 10   10   10   26   16   20
 +0   +0   +0  +8   +3   +5

Toughness +3[+12{impenetrable} when force filed is on]
ATTACK +0
FORT +3 
                                                  DEFENCE +0
REF +3
WILL +3

SKILLZ: Bluff 9 (+14), Computers 9 (+17), Concentration 9 (+12), Craft(Electronical) 9 (+17), Craft(Mechanical) 9 (+17), Diplomacy 9 (+14), Disable Device 9 (+17), Gather Information 9 (+14), Know(Underworld) 9 (+17), Know(Physical Sciences) 9 (+17), Know(Technology) 9 (+17), Language 6 (Russian, English, Japanese, Spanish, German, French, Mandarin[chinese]), Notice 9 (+12), Proffesion(MegaCorporation) 9 (+14), Sense Motive 9 (+12), Profession(Attorney) 8 (+11), Profession (Politician) 8 (+11).

Featsefensive Roll x3, Improved Initiative x2, Inventor, Benefit(Alternate Identity), Connected, Contacs, Eidetic Memory, Master Plan, Skill Mastery(Craft[electronical and mechanical], Computers, Disbale Device), Equipment x11 (55 eq points).

Power: Device(Armor of Thunder Emperor, Power Suit,Rank 9, 45pp)
-Electrical Control(Rank 9, Alternate Powers Feats: 
Force Field Rank 9 [imprevious]
Ball Lightening Rank 6 [Blast, Explosion, 60-feet radius with degrading damage](10' from epicentrum - 6 dmg, 20' - 5 dmg, and so forth)
Concealment Rank 8[all visual(4), all acustical(2), from smelling?  (2), Power Feat: Close Range]{one point left}
Stun Rank 9
Teleport Rank 8[Medium: Electrical Conduits -1, Accuarte +1, Power Feats:Turnabout, Progression(can carry up to 1800 lbs.]
DataLink Rank 8[Linked: Enchanced Ability Rank 8(Intelligence), Power Feat:machine control]{one point left, dunno what do do with him}
Strike Rank 9[Aura, Electrical])
-Immunity (Rank 9, life support)
-Regeneration (Rank 9, Bruised or Unconciuos once per round with no rest [3], Injured or Staggered once per round with no rest[6])
-Flight (Rank 2)

HeadQuaters[Mansion]: Medium(+1), Toughness 15 (+2), Defense System, Isolated, Laboratory, Library, Living Space, Power System, WorkShop, Control Room(Computer Room),Communication, Gym, Infirmary,  Security System, Armory.

Drawback: Normal Identity(Common +4 points, it takes a full round before armor materializes on him)


I understand that Drawbacks allow to over come the PP limit by few points, right?

Also, here are some goals which my villain wants to accomplish(short term):
-Settle himslef nicely in Gotham
-Raise to power by:
+taking over Gotham's underworld, first come Russian mafia
+expanding Tesla's Innovatios
+become a "good hero" of Gotham's economics, politics and mass media
+gather those who might be useful and willful to cooperate because of similar goals

After that(long term):
-use politics, economics and mass media to make Gotham better place, strenghten police force, firefighters, hospitals etc.
-use acquired powers from prevoius goals to undermine good hero's opinions and show Gotham that they dont need masked clowns
-using gained powers and set-ups made villains and enemies of freedom from good heroes
-dispatch the strike team(The Infamous) backed up by military,goverment, police and citizens to overthrow "villanous threat posed by so called Heroes"
-make sure that everyone from The Infamous will not be unsatisfied with this and everyone will have a bit of victory for himself(someone can see a particular policeman to turn on batman(or kill that policeman) or someone might get Wayne Enterprices just for herself > )
-make The Infamous's tentacles to spread from Gotham to the rest of the world
-revive Ventrue Company
-Destroy England, spill tea, grind down British Flag, save kitty and make my own country there

Now, I expect laugh and criticism. Go! 

Edit2: I have made  some modification in Alexiei's Power Armor.

Edit3: Some new enchancements to Alexij's armor, plus toughness bonuss

Edit4: Applied changes after VV's revisal of character sheet


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 19, 2010)

Just a quick note: if your character tries to take over the Russian mob in Gotham, he's going to be in conflict with my character. That's fine with me, of course, but Dirtbag probably wouldn't like it!


----------



## Rainmar (Sep 19, 2010)

You mean Dirtbag is aiminng to become the Russian Mafia boss? Hmm, that really might make some ill taste between our villains.

But hey, if the water is stopped in one place, it goes the other way. I dont mind helping Dirtbag becoming Russian maffia overlord in Gotham. Tbh, i even adds more spice to this. Could you tell me something more of Dirtbag's ambitions in this matter?


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 19, 2010)

Certainly!

Essentially, Yuri was an enforcer for a part of a moderately powerful crime family (Russians and Hungarians) who were steadily being wiped out by Commissioner Gordon and the Batman. The Russians decided to pool the last of their resources into a genetic experiment, turning Yuri's body into dirt.

Two years later, the family has been dissolved completely. Yuri has come back to life after struggling to assimilate his body together. He finds that his brother Dmitri is the only member of the crime family not in jail or dead.

Yuri intends to take down Batman and Gordon, and slowly rebuild the crime family, taking over as many underground rackets as possible, until he is the foundation of Gotham City's organized crime.

To get to that point, Dmitri will act as his scout, searching for opportunities around the city, while Yuri attempts to collect some capital by robbing things.


----------



## Rainmar (Sep 19, 2010)

Sounds great, my villain will certainly find his way to Yuri and will try to contact him. I think his vast intelligence and contacts will allow it to happen...but as well he might just turn on the news and see Dirtbag pulverizing police in front of the bank(too much sandman I have read).

Also I'm brewing some other ideas for other villains. Being a Mastermind has its proffesional demands!

But still, Im waiting for DM to accept poopr Alexiej or smack him down.

Btw, do you like that old school idea of turning Heroe's own weapon against them? I'm afraid that some villains might not like idea of 'making peace' at the beggining.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 19, 2010)

Meh. Einar is too old to try and get pointless revenge. He is only going after people when he's sure they'll bother him. Like Batman who is distant threat since he seems to target simple thugs first. White Sorceress had declared war on Einar, thus my boy have to find her and neutralize her.

And the, turnin enemy's strenght against him is sounding great. For example we could plant "evidence" or leads leading to the fact that it was Bats and some other heroes, disguised as Hybrid, Shane and Lady Gray, robbing the Waynecorp in cooperation with Mr Wayne who, as rich philistine doesn't care for means only to indulge his playboy life.

And my wolfie thinks that it should work well as a part of more coordinated attack. But hey, I intended to reveal these plans slowly. Because they sound ridiculous. And Einar doesn't want to be killed for that.


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 20, 2010)

Rikandur Azebol said:


> But hey, I intended to reveal these plans slowly. Because they sound ridiculous. And Einar doesn't want to be killed for that.




Are you implying that Lady Grey might still kill you? She doesn't usually kill people for no reason. The two main reasons she would kill someone are because they are in her way or they pose a threat to her or someone she cares about. 

We are slowly bringing the group together. Should be interesting to find out how they plan on working together and not killing each other.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 20, 2010)

Rikandur Azebol said:


> ...
> 
> And the, turnin enemy's strenght against him is sounding great. For example we could plant "evidence" or leads leading to the fact that it was Bats and some other heroes, disguised as Hybrid, Shane and Lady Gray, robbing the Waynecorp in cooperation with Mr Wayne who, as rich philistine doesn't care for means only to indulge his playboy life.
> 
> ...




You know that Hybrid can morph to look like Bruce Wayne...


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 20, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> You know that Hybrid can morph to look like Bruce Wayne...




That's the part of my sinister plan of world domi ... guidance. 



Graybeard said:


> Are you implying that Lady Grey might still kill you? She doesn't usually kill people for no reason. The two main reasons she would kill someone are because they are in her way or they pose a threat to her or someone she cares about.




Of course she might ... 
*...*
 ... I mean as a reasonable person with no anger issues, who walues people's lives and is law abiding citizen, of course she wouldn't ! 



Graybeard said:


> We are slowly bringing the group together. Should be interesting to find out how they plan on working together and not killing each other.




I'm making plans for Einar, despite being slow he is used to planning ahead ... a habit he learnt during his incarceration when he could do only two things: Learn Stuff, Plan Stuff. Good that he was cold emotionally like robot during this time or he would go nuts. 

So far Einar's plans include Lady Gray (he intends to use her as a contact with Gray Ninja Clan, not knowing that she's the only member).
And ninja skills he assumes her to posses will be very useful. 

Shane, who is known in the underworld as a guy who can get everywhere ... still must meet him to figure out what role would be best for him. Sketch indicates Fist of Khonsu working as intermeditary between him and criminals. When Einar learns of the Shane's powers ... Einar knows several places heavy with "useless" yellow metal. 

Hybrid ... Einar will try to talk with him first, and correct his plans for the alien later. He even doesn't know what Hybrid could do. But Einar assumes that many others too, don't know. 

Einar have vague plan of observing what Ezekiah will do. Witch Hunters are quite stubborn and one ressurected right now might be something meaningful, or not. Einar plans to deal with it when the time comes, and first concentrate on regeneration of his abilities and finding way of outwitting White Sorceress.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh so much rattling! I love this!

First, Alexei concept and back story are great and of course approved. I love a good Russian scientist. 
I'll go thought his sheet later today.

As for the rest of the evil machinations, I say keep them coming! It seems you were born to be villains huh? 

I'll like to see the synergy between Alexei and Yuri.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 20, 2010)

I think Dirtbag and the mad scientist could be great allies.


----------



## Rainmar (Sep 20, 2010)

DM-sama, there are few things I would like to suggest/ask/beg.

1)Even thou Ventrue Company is nonexistent and chewing ground, by villain should have some resources and assets.(A secret Bank Account in Switzerland?) Rikandur told me that Wealth Skill Optional Rule is not working here, but instead he suggested using Equipment Feat. My question is, can I use this feat as a measure how wealthy he is? By normal rules when you get some eq you are bound to it, but how about being able to change eq during some periods in game. For example going back to my Secret Villanous Base, opening armory, putting away there stuff I had and taking new stuff I need?...Something tells me we will need a Private Jet(17ep, and I have 40, aw yeah!) somewhere in a future if we will want to move around "officialy".

2) As you can see I have made a terrible combo with some of my skills(Gather Information, Computers, Disbale Device), feats(Contacts, Connected) and Powers(Datalink(via electricy) with every electronic device in range of 2000 miles!!! Plus Neural boost to Intelligence at the same time!). My question is how acquiring information/hacking into systems/peeping on stuff via security cameras would look like? I think Alexi is able to relatively easy to get any information or acces, with exeption of such systems which are cut out from exterior. Also, It's my first time playing M&M so I'm a little unsettled

3)I have made myself a Normal Identity and thus I have a place I can call home. Because of my little devil ego It cannot be anything smaller then a Mansion I think its good idea to describe it a little. Perhaps it will give you some additional ideas.

First of all Sullivan is a English last name! Yes, my villain poses as having British roots(ah the pain!), thus his Mansion is build in Victorian Style, big enough to make other folks in Gotham to know that new player has arrived. One of the most eye catching things is great painting of Nikolai Tesla, the only man my runt recognizes and admires. If DM allows I would like Mansion to have all necessary stuff to make my villain look wealthy, respected and stuff. Limo's, servants(maids and others) and other things which I would like to have via Equipment Skill as I mentioned earlier. Oh, and of course I have a butler, name's Lloyd. If that would be possible( I know, no minions) he would be a assasin...who would like to see battle between buttlers? What's the name of Wayne's butler?

4)About Secret Headquaters, they are located under my mansion, reeeeealy deep. There is no elevator, stairs or whatever. The only mean to get there is to just "appear" there. Alexi have used a cable-drill(TM) to get to such depth and found there a cavern. He teleported there(via cable) and build base there from scratch(he can carry up to 1800 lbs when teleporting). AS from charcter sheet, base is self sustained, few people can normally live there, there are few libraries, labs and other essential villanous stuff

To Rik: I have thouht over that idea of brining down Britain we were dicussing before. I think I will unleash it over other country...preferably USA, these folks likes to go down because of electrical stuff as movies suggest. For British thou I think it must be something more humiliating, and I have devised something so vile that I had to check myslef in mirror if I'm not turnining into Alexi.

5)I think the first "mission" my run will plan to do is to open Arkham Asylum and Prisions, clearing the way for them to engulf city in crime. It is to observe later Heroes taking care of them and collecting data on those Heroes. About their powers, moves, tricks, tactics and such. Perhaps he will ba bale to find their hangouts when they will be coming back to their burrows.Or meyby he even uncover their hiddent identities in normal life? Information is power!

Ok, that ould be enough rumblin for now...

P.S. Synergy between Alexi and Yuri is natural I can say...we will do it for Mother Russia. Speaking of which, I also thought on making BatKid's live a little more tough and unleasing something on Gotham, just to check if it will not kill him. I suppose at least some of you know Omega Red which appeared in X-men. He's a Communist SuperSoldier....or SuperWeapon rather. All I have to do is to find him, transport him to Gotham and melt ice in which he is imprisioned


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 20, 2010)

Rainmar said:


> To Rik: I have thouht over that idea of brining down Britain we were dicussing before. I think I will unleash it over other country...preferably USA, these folks likes to go down because of electrical stuff as movies suggest. For British thou I think it must be something more humiliating, and I have devised something so vile that I had to check myslef in mirror if I'm not turnining into Alexi.




First of all, I believe we are running more DC themed game, so far. Thus Omega Red ... might be nasty, if indeed this guy is really somewhere around (And DM permits, that is). Care to remind me what he could do except having andamantium tentacles in arms ?

And again, as far as I know Wayne's butler Alfred is just butler. Not all butlers are trained assassins. Besides, please read all our answers again. There was said, and if I'm not mistaken VV agreed, that as long as it's flavor only You could get anything. Maids, servants, limo ... as long as You sacrifce valuable time to maintain it and have logical reasons to have it.

If You want slug it out between mind-controlled butlers ... VV might agree for the match. I would bet on butler with more experience ... 

Lastly ... Alexiej better cover his tracks properly, as far as I know Bats funded some super-computer and other such stuff for Gordon's daughter who helps him in hacker department. Codename: Oracle.

And believe me, better prepare for the troubled time first ... like Einar tries to alvays do. Being slow-thinker he must prepare his speeches like politicians, or he'll sound unconvicing. Without preparation he can talk about ... beer ? Killing ? Sweet pork recipes ?


----------



## Rainmar (Sep 20, 2010)

DC themed? Umm whats DC?

As of Omega Red, aint he made of adamantium entirely? I remember he was such menace that even Volwerine was raging just because of his name. In one toon American implanted in his brain a sort of Braincore bomb filled with liquid nitrogen. He played with them, and in the end he actually has taken implant out of his head with his tentacle. So I suppose hes near indestructible, plus super strength, regeneration and some more tricks up his tentacle. Damn, It would be a hard player to control.

As I have written before, no minions , so it was just me rambling about that buttler showdown, sometimes I'm blurting ideas like a mashinegun. Sorry

About vehicles, staff and stuff I have planned to sacrifice some of my eq points just to have flavor of having mansion, limo's and servants. Really, a Mastermind and a Evil Genius without even flavor of minions and wealth? Brrr, like Martini without olive!

Well, not without need or thought I have taken Alexi high INT and skill in Hacking Department. I dont want Alexi to be humiliated to be catched redhanded by some girl 

What do you mean by troubled time? Is there a strom on horizon that is approaching? What preparations would you suggest? I think till Alexij lays low and plays his part of play as normal law abiding citizen everyting will be fine. Well, I intend to do things carefully and with thought, preparation. But If my runt will do everyting with ant's speed he will age before taking his revenge on Britain.

Oh, speaking of which, who's now trying to burst out from Arkham?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok, Omega Red has no Adamantium, but Carbonatium. Nearly as indistructible, but flexible. And only the tentacles. He also has some kind of life drain / death aura and enhanced physical abilities.

For more see:_ Omega Red_

DC is Detective Comics, the company that owns Batman, Superman, Flash...


----------



## Rainmar (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh, so it means that characters from other comic's companies are off limits? Or is it because of diffrent flavor they have?

Interesting, I was thinking on going along a russian theme, brining here some soviet superweapon or even a small army guys in 'ushankas' with red star and ak-47's. 

But it seems Im blurting too many ideas per second , yea, that might be my problem here. For now I will pipe down a little and see how situation unfolds.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 20, 2010)

1) You can use your equipment feats to purchase a hideout, themed as you wish. Check the core rules book for more info about the options available in the equipment and devices section-HEADQUARTERS. There are several features you can add to your place (like labs, computer room, library, etc.). It's quite cheap by the way.

2)Usually, while your special abilities or feats allow you to access to certain information, a skill check is required to extract that info from encrypted sources, or otherwise unwilling information sources (Like hacking a robot's memory)

3) About the mansion, it is answered in 1).
You can have servants, as many and as useless as Lady Grey's ones. 

4)I'll leave the details of your secret place to you. Any special feature outside the normal included are at 1 equipment point each.

5) Those are In game plots you can develop there once you are ready to go. But if you want me to start the thing pointing you towards that direction, I'll have no problem with that.


As stated in the first post, this is a mixture between DC and marvel universe. Expect elements of both to be present. However, you are currently at Gotham, so you'll find mainly DC elements.


----------



## Rainmar (Sep 20, 2010)

<facepalm> I must have overlooked that info somewhere in equipment secion...and I have bought my HQ with pp points...dont smack me, I can do it myslef. It means I have 9 pp to go, I will invest 4 more in Armor, to make it Rank 9 device( I understand that PL level of campaign set upper level for powers, skills and such?), then I will buy +5 toughness for 5 pts.

I will revise my character sheet imediately(sorry for making you more work DM)

And yes, please, I will await your introduction of me into champaign. I have been rumbling alot few posts back, so you might already have some mean ideas how to make my villains life miserable ^^.

Last question, what about what I have written before? The ability to trade off equipment in my HQ armory between some major chapters during this game?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 20, 2010)

It would be fine, yes. However in order to do so, I'll add a new feature: Armory. Having it allows you to "pool" equipment points, and "buy" others with that pool. Say, you had a Rocket launcher (30 EP) and you now want to arm your growing armada of villains. So you leaveyour Rocket launcher at the armory and take 5 light pistols (6 EP each). 
You can use this as many times as you want as long as you are in your mansion.


----------



## Rainmar (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you DM, with that I'm ready to engulf Gotham in electric storm.

Edit: I have made a mistake in character sheet, I have bought toughness save +5 for 5pp points, and I just have learned that you cant buy this save directly. Instead I buy 3x feat Defensive Roll(which gives me +3 to toughness save) and 2x improved initiative feat for faster reaction.

Also, Rikandur pointed me that my bonus from Force Field and Protecion will not stack because of being too high and overlaping PL of this campaign. I was thinking I have +21 bonus(forcefield 9 + protection 9 + 3 from feats). I will get rid of protection power from my armor, and instead drop in some regenerative power.

With that, I HOPE, everyting should be all right.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 21, 2010)

Oho, It seems that Einar might need Armory in his HQ too.

*Graybeard*, I have idea that occured to me recently ... and would like to discuss with You. Since Your PC is currently involved in some action with mine.  

What would You think of such developement: Inmates from Arkham free themselves leading to Chaos and police siege of the place. Einar helps those of the women working here who he likes, protects them from overhelming odds (including Aleen and nurse Mathilde, excluding warder Rick and Dr Crombpell who both Einar dislikes) of deranged patients until cavalry arrives. Bat's incarcerated "boyfriends" are sure to use this opportunity to escape (especially after little push forward). 
Media get wind of the situation and under the whole hysteria thing Einar is promoted as "savior" and "hero" and leaves Arkham legally, since he isn't having any classic mental disorders except total amnesia.

I even suspect that he being kept here is White Sorceress's fault, too. After all, were he free from this place he would most likely occupy himself with other stuff instead of daydreaming of good old days.

I just wanted to discuss this, if it is worthwile idea or too much bother to try ? Just proposal, since it' migth be opportunity.


----------



## Rainmar (Sep 21, 2010)

While I wait, I decided to create Alexij's Power Armor. This is my vision : http://www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/b84e70443e31af464d43e7ffcddeda2b6g.jpg


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 22, 2010)

Rikandur Azebol said:


> Oho, It seems that Einar might need Armory in his HQ too.
> 
> *Graybeard*, I have idea that occured to me recently ... and would like to discuss with You. Since Your PC is currently involved in some action with mine.
> 
> ...




Hi, Interesting ideas you have. I have an idea for getting Einar out of Arkham that is more subtle. Bats is busy at the moment and after the whole group gets together, he will have lots to keep him busy. Also, Lady Grey has Morph ability so the face you see when she changes into the nurse's uniform is not the same as her secret identity. Once outside, she has a motorcycle not far away so she can bring you to the abandoned warehouse where Shane and Hybrid are.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 22, 2010)

Could do. I guess Einar will need to make some magic to make sure he is "off radar" for the White Sorceress. 

But ... as far as the warehouse is included, both Shane and Hybrid blissfully went to cafe and exposed the place (i think, at least). That's why Einar will start building HQ, magical one of course.


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 23, 2010)

The warehouse is a good HQ for now. Lady Grey would prefer something more comfortable. It is a good meeting place at the moment for the group to start getting together.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 23, 2010)

Heh, not bad for a contact box ... I agree. But Einar would prefer some sort of a battleship. Nidhogg sounds about right ! First he needs to go to Jotunheim, find it, steal it and sail back to the place where it won't be easily found. Unfortunately I have not 23 PP necessary to make it "Death Star" type of battleship. But for something temporary this place isn't bad.

Unless Trapmaster is here and fatigued Einar have fight on his head now. 

*Walking Dad*, I need to know several details about Hybrid's transformations. Does his scent change during transformation, or only IF Hybrid wants it ? Second, can I safely assume that Hybrid "clothes" are just transformed skin and don't smell anything different ... like real clothes, for example ?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 23, 2010)

Morph includes smell, I think. But it is save to assume that Hybrid usually doesn't bother to change his scent. And yes, he is 'naked', like Plastic Man and Metamorpho (DC heroes).


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 23, 2010)

And now, if Einar would be smart villain he would keep his trap shut ... but he'll, of course, speak up to Hybrid. Let's say he have personal interest in transformations. 

Cya, till evening. Feel free to post something I intended to wait a bit anyway.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 23, 2010)

I will not be able to post this Saturday.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 23, 2010)

Alexeij Revision:

STR DEX CON INT WIS CHA(42pp)
10 10 10 26 16 20
+0 +0 +0 +8 +3 +5
*
You bought 16+6+10=32 ability points, so it's 32 pp spent no 42*

Toughness +3[+12{impenetrable} when force filed is on](9pp)
ATTACK +0
FORT +3
DEFENCE +0
REF +3
WILL +3

*Good*.

SKILLZ: Bluff 9 (+14), Computers 9 (+17), Concentration 9 (+12), Craft(Electronical) 9 (+17), Craft(Mechanical) 9 (+17), Diplomacy 9 (+14), Disable Device 9 (+17), Gather Information 9 (+14), Know(Underworld) 9 (+17), Know(Physical Sciences) 9 (+17), Know(Technology) 9 (+17), Language 6 (Russian, English, Japanese, Spanish, German, French, Mandarin[chinese]), Notice 9 (+12), Proffesion(MegaCorporation) 9 (+14), Sense Motive 9 (+12).(32pp)
*
The cost for your skills is 33 pp not 32*

Featsefensive Roll x3, Improved Initiative x2, Inventor, Benefit(Alternate Identity), Connected, Contacs, Eidetic Memory, Master Plan, Skill Mastery(Craft[electronical and mechanical], Computers, Disbale Device), Equipment x8 (40 eq points).(20pp)

*
The cost for your feats is 22 pp not 20*

Power: Device(Armor of Thunder Emperor, Power Suit,Rank 9, 45pp)(36pp)
-Electrical Control(Rank 9, Alternate Powers Feats:
Force Field Rank 9 [imprevious]
Ball Lightening Rank 6 [Blast, Explosion, 60-feet radius with degrading damage](10' from epicentrum - 6 dmg, 20' - 5 dmg, and so forth)
Concealment Rank 8[all visual(4), all acustical(2), from smelling? (2), Power Feat: Close Range]{one point left}
Stun Rank 9
Teleport Rank 8[Medium: Electrical Conduits -1, Accuarte +1, Power Feats:Turnabout, Progression(can carry up to 1800 lbs.]
DataLink Rank 8[Linked: Enchanced Ability Rank 8(Intelligence), Power Feat:machine control]{one point left, dunno what do do with him}
Strike Rank 9[Aura, Electrical])
-Immunity (Rank 9, life support)
-Regeneration (Rank 9, Bruised or Unconciuos once per round with no rest [3], Injured or Staggered once per round with no rest[6])
-Flight (Rank 2)
*
Good.*

HeadQuaters[Mansion]: Medium(+1), Toughness 15 (+2), Defense System, Isolated, Laboratory, Library, Living Space, Power System, WorkShop, Control Room(Computer Room),Communication, Gym, Infirmary, Security System, Armory.(16 eq)

*
Good*

Drawback: Normal Identity(Common +4 points, it takes a full round before armor materializes on him)(+4pp)

*
Good*

42+9+36+20+32=139pp

*It should be:

32+9+36+22+33-4=128pp

You still have 7 unspent pp.-*


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 23, 2010)

VV, I had remade stuff as You pointed out.  Rainmar got extra 7 PP's ? More equipment !


----------



## Rainmar (Sep 23, 2010)

<looks at revised Alexij's sheet>

Tsk! As always my math crawls on the ground and squeaks!...In my favor  7pp's is a lot! 

Aye, equipment is a good idea, I think I will get some more maids...

Edit: I will give Alexi 8 ranks in both Profession(Attorney) and Profession(Politician) for 4 points total, this will increase his versatility and give him more edge in the world where Heroes are the most vulnerable, mwahahaha!!! So Rikandur... someone have been UNLAWFULLY keeping you locked down in asylum, yeh?

The last 3 pp's are going to eq feat.

Done


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 23, 2010)

Yah, but remeber that if we mess with politicians in any way that isn't classic it will make our Infamous in need of good public-relations. No other scum, thief or prostitute would ever trust us. After all even Satan himself wouldn't trust us ! Politicians are the worst.

As for equipment ... being on Your place I would equip Alexiej with Armory and something that will help him, Ezekiah and Yuri. Batz is so bad that he scared even our Witch Hunter from Hell.

All Einar asks for is some metalworks and a week for his axe. And shotgun with depleted uranium shells.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, not really scared him away. It was a ... tactical retreat. Ezekiah will now consider his approach to taking out Batman. He has heard something about a mighty long range weapon called "Steyr Anti-Material Rifle with depleted uranium ammunition" or some such. He shall venture out to find this mighty weapon.


----------



## Rainmar (Sep 24, 2010)

Hmm, I have taken those skills to juice out as much as I can from both law and politics in gotham, if things will be looking not so promising I can always back from it, no harm done.
If not harm them directly meyby I will be able to decrease their fame/hinder their movements/pester then indirectly 
 Of cours such a thing like 'bat attacks me? no, first you have to fill in a challenge issue, then go to desk A for petition nr 5...blahblah' will not happen.

I have already bought Armory, and have Eq Feat x 11, which gives me 55 ep. Hmm still not enough for star cruiser but still...

Does Ezekiah wants to become sniper? Sounds interesting, and a custom made magnetic acceleration rifle(no recoil) via invention sounds just as good


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2010)

We should gain more intel on our enemies. Catwoman was no vanilla thief. She got regeneration! Who knows what Batman is capable of in this world! Maybe he is a vampire or something.

In that regard: As a half-breed with some racial memory, Hybrid should know, what white and green martians are capable to do.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 24, 2010)

Intel is essential, look at first meeting between Shane, Einar and Hybrid ... if Einar wouldn't have intel on the Infamous he would be absolutely at their mercy and ... less in control. 

I know, delusion of control is strong ...

Einar know magical techniques that help in concentration and focus. I see no problem in Hybrid exchanging mutual help with my viking. So far he didn't show Einar thrall attiude, wich means Einar will treat him like warrior.

Thus my co-players, what should we do with Miss Kitty ? Einar likes cats, and she seems simple to manage. Please her with stuff, flirt a little and she might be manageable more (especially to the cold shoulder she usually gets from Bats).


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 24, 2010)

The cat will die. The degree of pain will depend on her cooperation. 

And I just noticed something. If Einar has access to something owned by someone, can he not track that person? Ezekiah still has a batarang ...


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 24, 2010)

Einar could remember the scent, fact. And if Bats would walk back to his cave on foot, track him. Urban tracking is ... difficult since there is too many scents mixing and too many tracks left one over the another. Of course we could employ some homeless people to look out for Bats (wanna freshly baked meat ? What do You mean ... it's not Fred ! Fred fled to Florida.)

But ... since Batarang is personal possession, Ezekiah might do something nasty and demonic with it, couldn't he ?


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 24, 2010)

Nope. Ezekiah is no ritualist (yet ...). He is more straightforward in his approach. Wasn't Einar the one who had the Ritualist feat? You can do amazing things with that neat little feat.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2010)

Rikandur Azebol said:


> Einar could remember the scent, fact. And if Bats would walk back to his cave on foot, track him. Urban tracking is ... difficult since there is too many scents mixing and too many tracks left one over the another. Of course we could employ some homeless people to look out for Bats (wanna freshly baked meat ? What do You mean ... it's not Fred ! Fred fled to Florida.)
> 
> But ... since Batarang is personal possession, Ezekiah might do something nasty and demonic with it, couldn't he ?




Knowing the scent would be interesting, if we enter Wayne Manor, as Lady Grey has Bruce as an enemy... 

---

New ritual: Follow the strings:
 (Detect Life [mental, Accurate, Acute, Extended 10?, Ranged, Tracking]
maybe with the flaw of needing an object belonging to this person.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 24, 2010)

You know, Einar could easily procure Rituals up to 6 PP in cost. Designing one would take 24 hours, making one work would take hour.

As for Ezekiah, he could use Extra Effort to send a nasty demon after Bats, right ? Imagine Spy Demon possessing Batman's utility belt and listening closely to what Bats says. You don't need Ritualist feat, since Witch Hunters don't dabble in sorcery. Right ? 

And from my side Einar indeed needs to create some Rituals, but it will take some time for him to remember all necessary stuff.  Walking Dad, nice lead ... but ritual needs to be VERY VERY cheap. Or Einar will have big difficulties in creating and using them.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 24, 2010)

IC updated.

Alexiej is now IN the IC thread; Enjoy!


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 25, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Knowing the scent would be interesting, if we enter Wayne Manor, as Lady Grey has Bruce as an enemy...
> 
> ---
> 
> ...




Now that would be interesting indeed. We somehow manage to get into Wayne Manor and Einar tracks Bruce Wayne's scent to the Batcave. Very interestin indeed. Our poor GM, he has such interesting and conniving players.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 25, 2010)

Even more interesting is that we have two potential groups working here. 

Russians and Hellspawn, and our ... more colorful one. The silliest thing is that until Einar regains his berserker spirit, he'll be acting all responsible and reasonable. But later ...


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 29, 2010)

Voda Vosa, I had been thinking a bit about the: Minions & Sidekicks. And here are some loose thoughts I decided to share with all of You guys.

Since we are playing villains, it seems unfair that we couldn't use/create gigantic swarms of easily defeatable minions for "heroes" to fight. Especially with plans being unfolded about overtaking criminal activities in Gotham.

Besides, I would love to see Lady Gray at the head of Gray Ninja Clan. 
Einar would look so cool at the head of mercenary warband (Sorta like  folks from "Expendables" but all more like Dolph Lundgren and less of a bleedingheart).

Dirtbag ... well I guess anyone would utter this nickname with utmost respect and fear once his brother becames Godfather of the Mob Coalition.

Imagine probability where Hybrid gets not only real name, but also Cloning Facility.

Alexiej will need web of influences and informants too.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thus I would like to present such idea for our DM and fellow Players to consider: Why not make it so that willing Players take all the weight on their shoulders, and presend DM with nice tablets filled with things like orders for minions, shedules of terrorist attacks, robberies ... photo shoot for Play Viking ... Err, not this forum.

Simply said, we would have to acquire our resources during game. Just like Einar is working on regaining his powers and will try to get Headquarters. I plan on building it all, with the Infamous's help or without it. Minions would truly help in this regard.

How I envision this ? Players would put on calendar with shedules. Let's imagine Einar acquired Boxing Club and :

1) week, Einar checks up capabilities of the club members. And the clubroom too. He isn't impressed. And understands why seller was chuckling.
_Dirt - cheap ruined clubroom. All equipment of worst quality, no funds.
9 club members, 7 are kids greener than grass, one Pathetic Boxer with Breaking Morale and Total Wimp negative traits and one, Retired Goldhand with Alvays Absent and It Still Stands, Right ? negative traits._
Decisions: Einar will spend 3 days acquiring funds, club members are ordered to Clean Up This Mess. First Einar gave them Encouraging Speech and Round of Booze positive events and went to work Fatigued.
GM rolls a die, to see if things went Einar's way or not. GM rolled 13 and decided that Einar have something in himself and his minions managed to add Clean Like Plate positive trait to their club.

Meanwhile Einar is engaged in adventure to steal the money from drug company. After a moment GM says that he acquired resource: Money, Money !

We look at the Einar's rooster (G/G/R):

Equipment: Dirt-Cheap, Ruined Clubroom with Clean Like Plate bonus.
Minions: 7 Kids, Pathetic Boxer (Breaking Morale, Total Wimp), Retired Goldhand(Alvays Absent, It Still Stands, Right? ); They got Round of Booze(negative event for Kids) and Encouraging Speech; It makes them all Moderately Useful and they managed to clean the clubroom ! Yay. But now all are Exhausted and need rest.

And from on Einar would struggle with his club to make it the best boxing team, and his personals thug squad too. How ? By spending proper bonuses acquired by minions or himself like Steroids or Mental Conditioning. And time, lots of time and decision making ... to see if Einar managed to do something out of this ... or he just went postal on them one day and left to other place to restart. 

In short, we could our minions to carry out orders depending on their competence and the more work together the better the chances. We, players, would make clear plans and other things necessary for SimManagement and present GM with simple decision-making about sucess or failure.

This way, once upon a time we who want Minions, would present DM with shedules for our minions/sidekicks and normal adventure flow would be least disturbed by it. Except, of course Players using the accomplishments from this SimSlaver as an excuses to flow with eloquence during gameplay. Or DM would use our assets as a scene on wich adventure will unfold ... with our victory giving us perhaps a bonus.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't really see Hybrid acquiring minions. More likely he will the battle leader for Einar's suicide squadrons (and be the only one left standing afterward).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 30, 2010)

Rikandur Azebol said:


> Voda Vosa, I had been thinking a bit about the: Minions & Sidekicks. And here are some loose thoughts I decided to share with all of You guys.
> 
> Since we are playing villains, it seems unfair that we couldn't use/create gigantic swarms of easily defeatable minions for "heroes" to fight. Especially with plans being unfolded about overtaking criminal activities in Gotham.
> 
> ...




I think it's a good idea, but (as usual) I think you are over exited about this  Not that it's a bad thing, but as I stated in the first post of this thread, I don't want to get complicated with minions and sidekicks. Not that you'll not get to make some micro management of some minions, but your system is all too complicated. Mostly I'll give you a couple of guys, you send them to do something, I roll a 1d100 and determine if they succeed or not. In combat they'll be just cinematic, fighting other cinematic enemies (AKA policemen) and the such.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 30, 2010)

Absolutely as You say DM. Just wanted to be of help.


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 15, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I will be on vacation from October 15th through the 23rd. I will have limited internet access so I will check the game thread and post when I can.

Thanks.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok, don't worry, enjoy your trip.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 5, 2010)

Sorry for the HUGE delay guys!

I'm updating now


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 5, 2010)

Done updating, hope you like it. (Evil DM laugh)


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Nov 6, 2010)

Poor Bats, he should call for Superman. 
But Yeah it might be a pathetic way to die for him. Fleeing like coward.

And now I understand why White Sorceress and her Heir aren't friends with Einar. Stupid witches.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 21, 2010)

Update up!


----------



## Rainmar (Dec 21, 2010)

*reads*
...
*reads again*
...
*Alexiej takes his glasses and gently puts them FAR AWAY from him and then gazes with a wide smile at the fireplace*
...
YYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!
*hell breaks loose*

Well, Alexiej will remember it well...but there is no reason to look for Dirtbag. After Alexiej calms down he will revert back to cold-logic monster he is.

Question DM, did Alexiej managed to get Batman's body to lab before he went to sleep? HE had to accomplish something in matter of minutes after they got there or he would need no more the Batman's caracass. 

It seems that PAdreigh now wont be able to post so let's say that Alexiej bought a flat for him somewhere in downtown.
Also did we lose Dirtbag's Player that we had this sudden story loop? ;]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah, we lost Distractingflare. Yes you can assume you took the samples you wanted from Batyguy. Also, if you can, NPC Padreigh's character for the time being.


----------



## Rainmar (Dec 22, 2010)

Alexiej have them?

*Alexiej turns from raging beast into well mannered British chap, puts the monocle on and starts to sip tea*

Ohohohohohoho, Dirtbag you dashing fellow ^_^.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 22, 2010)

I can bet Dirtbag is in for a suprise thanks for his efforts. Good to have You back VV.^^

Of course during the time Einar wasn't resting from the exhausting process of gold-making my viking was busy making plans.

DM, and if i remember right, Alexiej took batman's brain and put it in a jar as a "sample", he had some designs for him.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 27, 2010)

I said samples, not pop open his head and took his brain.


----------



## Rainmar (Dec 27, 2010)

Awwwww, come on, for science! ^_^


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey, VV, is this game dead?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 23, 2011)

I think so! Too bad, I had really good expectations of it. But my own delays set it off the tracks. Sorry guys and girls. We'll close this thing up; at least it was fun as long as it lasted.


----------

